# مفاهيم فكرية  ♥♥  للنقاش  ♥♥



## zama (2 يناير 2010)

*بسم الثالوث القدوس* ..

*فى بداية السنة الجديدة أود أن أتناقش مع أخواتى فى المفاهيم التالية لأستبيان مدى صحتها ..*

*(( الحظ + النصيب + القضاء و القدر + الصدفة )) ..*

*هذه كلمات متداولة بحياتنا اليومية ..*

*أننا سنتناقش حول : *

*1- أساس صحة تلك المفاهيم بحياتنا ..*

*2- توضيح معانيها المستترة وراء حروفها ..*

*3- بعض من أسباب ظهور تلك الكلمات ..*

*الهدف من النقاش هو محاولة الوصول لمفاهيم صحيحة بالحياة .. *

*أننى سأعرض لكم _ وجهة نظرى الشخصية _ بتلك المفاهيم التى أكتشفت خطأها بحياتى من بضعة سنوات مضت ..*

*قديماً كنت أخدع نفسى بجهلى وأقدم لذاتى فى لحظات فشلى تلك العبارت المتسربلة بالتعزية ولكنها بحقيقة الأمر مخادعة ..*

*أنا حظى كده أو نصيبى كده أو مكتوبلى كده أو الظروف مش معايا ألخ ..*


*الحظ*

*(( بمفهومى الأن بعد أن قرأت عنه الكثير وقضيت الكثير من الوقت فى التفكير فيه )) ..*

*الحظ هو ألتقاء الفرصة المناسبة مع سابق الأستعداد لها ..*

*عند الأستعداد لمتطلبات سوق العمل والأستمرار بتطوير الذات وبعد ذلك تواجد الوظيفة المناسبة لأمكانياتى أنه هو ذلك الحظ ..*

*إطلاقاً لم يكن معنى الحظ إتخاذ الفرصة بدون أستحقاق ..*



*النصيب*

*: لا يوجد له أساس مُسبق لكل أنسان .. *


*الله له كل المجد لم يحدد مطلقاً لأى منا طريقه أو دوره بالحياة ..*


*بل أننا من نقوم باختيار أدوارنا أياً كانت أدوار شخصيات إيجابية أو سلبية ..*

*خلقنا متساويين بكل شئ ولكن بصور متنوعة فى المساواة وخلق للكل إرادة حرة ليستغلها كل منا كما يشاء .. *


*بمعنى أن كل انسان يحدد نصيبه بنفسه ولم تفرض عليه شئ ..*


*لا يوجد نصيب مكتوب أو محتوم علينا .. كما بثقافات أخرى بمجتمعنا العربى .. *


*توضيح : حياتك كالورقة البيضا وأنت الفنان المخطط لها بريشتك .. خطط كما تشاء وكما تريد صح أو خطأ ..*


*ولكن أحذر أنت المسئول عن كل خطوة لأنك كائن حر الأرادة وستحاسب على كل شئ ..*


*القضاء و القدر ..*


*أننى لا أعترف بمدى مصداقية القضاء و القدر إلا أذا تم أداء دورنا البشرى على أكمل وجه ..*


*مثال : حادثة ع الطريق كما نشاهدها من حين لأخر .. القضاء والقدر الصحيح لم ينطبق على تلك الحادثة إلا بعد توافر تلك الشروط ..*


*1- توافر قواعد السلامة العامة بالطرق .. *
*2- أستخدام السيارات المناسبة و الأدمية ..*
*3- توافر الجهات المسئولة عن تنظيم حركة الطرق ..*


*إن لم تتوافر تلك الشروط فإن أى وفيات لم تكن تحت مسمى القضاء والقدر بل القتل المُقنع للأبرياء ..*

*ولكننا نستخدم اللفظة السهلة التى تريح ضمائرنا ..*



*الصدفة*


*: لم تكن اللفظة التى تحرك وتغير مجرى حياتنا فجأة أو بغير مما كنا نتوقع ..*


*لم يكن قد خُلق الكون صدفة .. ولم يخطأ أدم صدفة .. ولم يقتل قايين أخوه صدفة .. ولم تحدث حرب صدفة ..*


*كل شئ يحدث نحن نفكر فيه .. وأننا بالفعل نحوله لواقع ملموس وبعد فترى يبقى ذكرى ..*


*ربما بعض منا يجهل بمعرفة أن ما نفكر به سيتحقق بلا شك ..*


*يفضل أن نفكر بأفكار إيجابية دائماً حتى تكون محطات حياتنا سعيدة بدون ألم ..*


*أحذر و أن تفكر فيما تكره لأن ما تفكر فيه هو ما سيتحقق لك ..*


*وبالتالى ستكون صدفك لا تحسد عليها ..*


*مثال : لو فكرت بأمنية إيجابية بالفعل ستظهر عوامل إيجابية كثير تساعدك فى تحقيقها ..*


*كثيراً ما فكرت بأشخاص و أنا ببلد غير البلد وبفرح بلقائهم جداً .. بالأمانة هذه ليست صدف ..*


*ولو فكرت بشئ سلبى متخوف من شئ بمستقبلك ستجده أمامك دائماً ..*



*أى نجااااااااااااااااااااح يحققه الأنسان بحياته فهو المسئول عنه ويستحقه بالفعل لأن بذل الجهد بتحقيقه ..*


*الله لم يهب لأحد النجاح دون أستحقاق لأنه أله عادل جداً ولم يتساوى المجتهد مع الفاشل ..*


*ولكن ممكن أن يحظى الأنسان المتكاسل بالنجاح من خلال طرق غير مشروعة ..*


*أننى دائماً يُقال لى " لولا ربنا مكنتش نجحت " ..*


*تستفزنى كثيراً تلك العبارة لأنها تُحقر من قيمة تعبى ولكنى أتجاهل من يقولها لى أياً كانت صلتى به وأسقطه من نظرى للأبد وبلا رجعة و أدرك أنه جاهل حتى بأبسط قوانين و مبادئ الوجود ..*


*أى نجاح يحققه أى أنسان أساسه جهده فقط ..و أى فشل يكون نتيجة تكاسلـه .. *


*الله أمين مع الكل ..*


*وقت ظهور المفاهيم التى تختبئ وراء حروف تلك الكلمات فى عصور التواكل والظلمة و الجهل التى حلت بمصر بعد أنتها عصر الأسرة الـ 18 الفرعونية لأنها تقدر بالحق بمراجع التاريخ أنها عصر نهضة مصر الحقيقة شعباً و نظم حكم وأنتشرت إلى الأن ..* 

لو عايزين تغيروا حياتكم للأفضل أقروا كتاب السر (( the secret )) .. 

من أكتر فصول الكتاب متعة الفصل الثالث " كيف نستعمل السر " ..

أتمنى ردود أيجابية للحوار ..


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> *أى نجااااااااااااااااااااح يحققه الأنسان بحياته فهو المسئول عنه ويستحقه بالفعل لأن بذل الجهد بتحقيقه ..*
> 
> 
> *الله لم يهب لأحد النجاح دون أستحقاق لأنه أله عادل جداً ولم يتساوى المجتهد مع الفاشل ..*
> ...



*اخى مينا احترم وجهة نظرك جدا ولكنى مختلف معك فى عدة نقاط ذكرتها لك بالاعلى واما عن الموضوع الاساسى فا انت بصراحه كفيت ووفيت انت قولت ى حاجه ممكن تتقال عن المفاهيم ولكن اختلفت معك فى بعض النقاط

ميرسى للموضوع الجميل جدا
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يناير 2010)

أخي العزيز مينا ..

موضوعك جميل ولكن في نقاط ليا اختلاف فيها معاك ( وطبعا دي وجهات نظر )

وقد ارجع لها لاحقا في وقت افضل يكون الزهن صافي لاجل نقاش سليم

ولكن هذه النقطة لم استطع الا ارد عليها في وقتها وهي




> *أى نجاح يحققه أى أنسان أساسه جهده فقط ..و أى فشل يكون نتيجة تكاسلـه ..
> *




اخي العزيز انتا تتجاهل بهذا قول الرب 

[q-bible] 
وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ مَعَ يُوسُفَ فَكَانَ رَجُلا نَاجِحا. 
( التكوين  39 : 2 )
[/q-bible]​ 
وجود الرب في حياتنا هو لبنة اساسية لنجاحنا والنجاح لايقاس بمقياس المادة النقود مثلا او علو المكانة ولكن النجاح هو حياة حقيقية محبة الناس لك النجاح في مجال عملك النجاح في علاقتك الاسرية .. الخ

هذا هو النجاح الحقيقي

يوسف كان اصغر اخواته وتقريبا مكنش له دور ظاهر او قوي او نشط زي اخواته في مجال العمل ولكنه كان ناجح

اخوته القوا به في بئرا وباعوه كعبد ولكنه كان ناجح

دخل السجن وايضا كان ناجح

لدرجة انه اصبح الرجل الثاني في مصر كلها

هل هذا نجاح شخصي .. ؟ او عملي .. ؟

انها نجاح عام فلولا نقاءه وعدم سقوطه في الخطية مع امراة فوطيفار لما القي به في السجن لما وصل الي هذه المكانه

اذا النجاح هو ثمرة علاقتنا مع الرب وتواجدنا الدائم في محضره

اتمني ما اكونش طولت عليك 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## BITAR (2 يناير 2010)

* موضوع مهم*
*لنا عوده*​


----------



## twety (2 يناير 2010)

*الحقيقه يمكن انا ردى مختصر شويه

بس هو انا عن نفسى 
ان كنت بستخدم التعبيرات دى لكن دايما بيكون فى بالى
كله من عند ربنا

وانا واثقه ان ربنا هيدينى اللى عاوز يديهونى وبس

شكرا يايا مينا للنقاش 
وكل سنه ونت طيب
*


----------



## asmicheal (3 يناير 2010)

*(( الحظ + النصيب + القضاء و القدر + الصدفة )) ..*

*الحظ :بصراحة لا اؤمن بالحظ والابراج ولا اى من تلك الامور بس كfun *
*فقط ولا اتابعها ولا تؤثر عليا ولا اقتنع بمصداقيتها *

*النصيب : نصيبى فى الحياة اللة يوجهة لى لانة ضابط الكل حتى لو سمح لى بامور اراها متعبة بعد فترة اجد ان كل تعب او ما اراة لا يناسب هو ما اتعلم منة ويفيدنى وينضج خبرتى بالناس وعمق حياتى مع اللة *

*القضاء والقدر :فى يد اللة واثق تماما قى عدالة وحكمة وارادة اللة لى *

*الصدفة :تحدث لكن بترتيب من اللة *

*بصفة عامة *
*اؤمن ان فى يد اللة كل امورى *
*وكل العالم وكل الخليقة فى يديى اللة *
*وكل ما يؤثر بى ايجابا اوسلبا هو من اللة ولخيرى وتعليمى *

*شكرا لك مينا *
*موضوع جميل *
*وفرصة للتفكير والتامل *


----------



## Light Of Christianity (3 يناير 2010)

> (( الحظ + النصيب + القضاء و القدر + الصدفة )) ..


انا بصراحة مش بؤمن بالاربعة تقريبا كل حاجة منهم انا اللى بصنعها بتصرفاتى بشكل او باخر اوك ربنا ليه بصمة فى حياتنا طبعا بس معتقدش انها ممكن تغير شئ من قراراتى

بمعنى مثلا فى الامتحاانات الاقى اصحابى المسلمين طبعا يصلوا كتير اوى ويدعو ينجحو اوك اانا بدعى انجح بس هما عندهم قناعة بانه ربنا لو قبل منك قادر يغير النتيجة كلها حتى لو محلتش طالما قبلت الدعوة وده انا مش مقتنعة بيه انا محلتش مش هنجح خلصت ... يعنى ربنا بصمته بتبقى ممكن روحية تساعدنا ترشدنا لكن يتدخل فى وقوع حادثة لحد عشان يموت بالقضاء والقدر لا تحصل حاجة غير متوقعة وبدون اسباب ومن حيث لاادرى ولااعلم مستحيل لازم كل حاجة تبقى مبنية على حاجة 

واحيانا الصدف اللى بنتخيلها صدف مبنيه على حاجات احنا لانعلمها فبالتالى بعلمنا المحدود نعتبرها صدفة لاننا معرفناش باقى الاشياء اللى اهلتها للحدوث او الوقوع 

موضوع جميل يامينا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

*حبيبى كيوبيد* ..

*محتمل فشل لبعض الأشخاص المجتهدة و لكنها نادراً ما تحدث .. و لكنى أؤيدك .. ولكن لم يكن معنى التعب النجاح ..*

*بمعنى من الممكن يكون المجهود المبذول فى غير مكانه ..*

*مثاااااااال : رجال الكيمياء عندما يجرون التجارب بالمعمل يستمرون فترات طويلة فى تجارب وتفشل رغم أنه مجهود مبذول ولكنهم يفشلوا ولكن مع مرور الوقت وأكتشاف الأخطاء ينجحوا .. *

*أتمنى أكون أستطعت من خلال المثال توصيل المعنى المراد ..*

* حبيبى كيوبيد ..*

*القدرات الموهوبة لى من الله أننى دائماً أشكره عليها و على أستمرارها .. ولكن ..*

*بدون أستغلالى لتللك القدرات لم يكن لها أى نتيجة ولا فائدة تذكر ..*

*بالطبع حبيبى أى نجاح يصل له الأنسان له الفضل الأول و الأخير فيه ..*

*لأن القانون الطبيعى الموجود منذ الأزل " مَنْ جَد وجد " ..*

*وليس من الشرط للنجاح وجود علاقة مع الله .. لأن كثير من الأشخاص بلا ديانة وناجحين جداً ..*

*هدف العلاقة مع الله : 1- ربح الأبدية .. 2- الراحة النفسية لمفتقديها إن كانوا يجدوها فى العلاقة الروحية ..*

*لم يكن ثمرة العلاقة مع الله النجاح وتحقيق الطموحات والذات .. ولكن تحقيق الطموح والذات ثمرة الجهد الشخصى .. *

*ومثلما ذكرت الله أمين ويكافئ من يجتهد سواء يؤمن به أو لا ..*

أشكرك حبيبى كيوبيد لمداخلتلك الجميلة ..

ومنتظر رجوعك تانى يا حبيبى ..


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

*كوبتيك ماااااان حبيبى  ..*

*لك الحق تختلف كما تشاء .. والخلاف فى رأى يطور الفكر و يجدده  ..*

*أنا كالعادة لم أتجاهل قول الكتاب المقدس ولكنى الأن بصدد ترتيب الأسباب المؤدية للنجاح لأى شخص و هذا من وجهة نظرى ..*

*ولكن أتخاذك مثااااال " يوسف " أختيار غير موفق لأنك  تريد أن تطبقه كقاعدة عامة وهذا أستحاالة ؟؟ *

*لأن هذا المثال به الكثير من الخطوات المعجزية من قِبل السماء لحكمة عند الرب يريد تحقيقها ..*

*والمعجزة هى حدوث شئ بغير المعتاااااد .. *

*ونحن نريد مثااااااااال من داخل حياتنا الطبيعية ..*

*بالمناسبة " يوسف " معنى أسمه  " يزيد " ..*

منتظر عودتك حبيبى للنقاش بباقى النقاط فى صفاء ذهنك .. 

أشكرك ..


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

*أختى تويتى ..*


*أقدر أفهم من كلامك أنك مسلوبة الأرادة و مش هتقدرى تحققى أى حاجة أنتى تتمنيها ؟؟*


*يعنى مفهومك عن ربنا أن هو اللى بيدى الناس وهو اللى مسئول عنها ؟؟*


*طبقاً لمفهومك المُعلن بكلامك ..*


*معنى كده أن ربنا مسئول عن تصرفات الناس ..*


*بالطبع لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ..*


*تويتى أنتى تقدرى تعملى كل حاجة أنتى عايزاها وتحققى كل حاجة ..*

* ولكن هيحصل فرق شوية لو أنتى سلمتى حياتك لربنا هيبدأ بئى دور ربنا فى التدخل ولكن خلى بالك مش أى تدخل ، تدخل بموافقتك لأن ربنا مش بيفرض نفسه على حد أطلاقاً ..*


*يعنى لو أنتى مش مسلمة حياتك لربنا هتاخدى كل حاجة ولكن ممكن بعض الحاجات اللى تاخديها تكوون أختيارك ليها مش كويس طبقاً لنظرة البشر المحدودة ..*


*ولكن لما تكونى معاه هتاخدى كل حاجة أنتى عايزاها ولكن كل حاجة هتخضع للفحص السماوى من قِبل الله لكى يراها مناسبة لك أم لا ..*


*هذا هو مفهومى عن الأرادة الحرة المطلقة و الأرادة الحرة أيضاً فى ظل وجود الله الفاحص ..*

*أتمنى أنى أطبق النوع التانى من الأرادة مع الله ..* 

أشكرك لمداخلتك وأتمنى عودتك ..


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

*حبيبى جورديان ..*

*لعلم سيادتك أنا قريت معلومات عن 12 ديانة ومذاهبهم وكانت خليط من ديانات وثنية و ديانات سماوية ..*

*ولكنى رغم ذلك أنا لا أحبذ خلط الأمور الدينية بالحوار لأننى أعتنق مذهب الفكر العلمانى ..*

*أشكرك سيادتك جداً للدعوة اللطيفة دى  ..*


----------



## النهيسى (3 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا ومفاهيم حلوه



لكن


اعذرنى بروح المحبه أن أختلف معك فى جملتك التى تقول


لو عايزين تغيروا حياتكم للأفضل أقروا كتاب السر (( the secret )) ..

من أكتر فصول الكتاب متعة الفصل الثالث " كيف نستعمل السر " ..

اللى عاوز يغير حياته ويجعلها تسير للأفضل ليس بهذا الكتاب ( كتاب السر )

بل بالتقرب للرب وممارسه الروحانيات وقراءه الكتاب المقدس

سيجد الانسان كل الحلول


وهذا مجرد رأى .. أكرر شكرى ليكم

​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (3 يناير 2010)

حسنا اخي الغالي كان هذا الموضوع ومازال يثير الحيرة في قلبي وعقلي والمليين معي علي مر العصور
ولعل تاريخ تلك الاسئلة يعود لفترات سؤال هل الانسان مصير ام مخير
انا معك في اشياء ولا اتفق في غيرها
بأختصار معك ان الانسان هو من يصنع نصيبة ولكن اغلب المسيحيين مع الاسف لا يبذلون الجهد ويتواكلون علي ربنا وهناك فرق شاسع بين يتوكلون وبين يتواكلون
الاول هو ان يصلوا ويطلبوا معونة ربنا يساعدهم لتميم الامر ويبذلون هم الجهد اما الاخرين فلا يعملون اي شي معتمدين ان الرب هو من سيفعل
نحن نصنع نصيبنا فهناك صديقي يعمل سائق يوصل اطفال للمدارس وليس سعيد بتلك الوظيفة ولكن يقول لي ربنا يدبرها ولكنة مع الاسف لا يهتم بعمل سيرة ذاتية او يأخذ كورسات معينة ويري ان تتغير حياتة معتمدا انة لو فشل ستكون تلك ارادة ربنا وهذا غير سليم بالمرة 
ولكن ما لا اتفق معك فية ومع تلك الكتب الالحادية او النصف الحادية هي الغائها لدور ربنا تماما
هناك واحد صديق لي لا يعرف نصف ما اعرفة ولكن هناك واسطة معينة لة جعلتة يعمل في مكان رائع جدا وكان هذا بسماح من الرب رغم انة لا يستحق وليس كف للوظيفة رغم انني استعديت جدا لها وفشلت وهنا تدخل الرب ليوفر لة تلك الوظيفة حتي لا يفشل مشروع خطبتة
بأختصار الرب يتركنا نعمل مصيرنا ولكن هناك لحظات معينة يكون للرب دور هام بها عن طريق صدفة معينة بالنسبة لنا وهناك مثال لي ........ الرب جعلني اقابل بظروف غير طبيعية شخص ما وبعد فترة كنت في مشكلة ولم اجد من يساعدني سوي ذلك الشخص!!! فما رأيك؟
وهناك المزيد ...... خي هناك كتب تحفيزية تدعوك للتفكير والذكاء  و لكن رجاء لا تنكر دور الله
وانا كنت لم اذاكر افضل من اصدقائي في الكلية ورغم ذلك الرب بارك لانة يعلم انني مررت بظروف معينة فسمح ان انجح وبتفوق وتقدير عالي رغم اني اؤكد لك انني كان يجب ان اسقط!!! ولكن كانت حكمة الرب ورحمتة
رحمتة لظروفي الخاصة التي مررت بها ورفض الرب ان يزيد الامر سؤا علي
وحكمتة لان عملي الحالي ما كان لي القبول بة لولا تقديري المرتفع هذا وذلك لان الرب بحكمتة سبق ونظر هذا الامر لي وخطط لذلك دو ان يجبرني علي عمل شي 
بأختصار مجددا نحن نفعل ما نريدة ولكن في النهاية الرب يعلم ماذا سنفعل ويتدخل في حالات قليلة جدا للضرورة القصوي لاعادة الامور لنصابها السليم
وللحديث بقية​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (3 يناير 2010)

*حسنا الكتاب يدعو للكفر والالحاد وان الديانات وعلي رأسها المسيحية خليط من اشياء ...اخي
احذر من الكتاب ولتري الانتقادات الموجة للكتاب
هل يعقل لشخص ناضج مثلك ان يؤمن بتلك الخزعبلات؟!!
هل من العقل ان لا اعمل شي اظل اتمني واحلم وقانون الجذب سيأتي لي بما اؤمن بة وافكر فية؟!
انها اخر الايام فعلا حسب نبوات الكتاب المقدس وسوف تظهر المزيد والمزيد من الكتب المثيلة التي ستجعل الكثيرون يؤمنون بتلك الخرافات
حسنا... لقد بحثت عن الكتاب ووجدت ملخص لة ولافكارة الشيطانية
ولعلمك هناك اشياء كثيرة حلمت به وتمنيتها وكانت بعقلي دوما وبذلن الجهد لاصل اليها ولكن ... ههههههههه يبدو ان قانونكم المزعوم كان معطل قليلا
ان الكتاب يلغي دور ربنا تماما ويجعل للانسان قدرتة فوق قدرتة 
بأختصار: الكتاب ينفي وجود الله و صفاتة وتدخلاتة المعجزية وينسبها للانسان وهذا بة يا اخ مينا تناقض كبير جدا لما ذكرتة وكنت انت تكرهه في كلامك
هل هذا العدل ؟ اظل احلم وقانون الجذب سوف يأتي لي بما اريدة؟  كلام فارغ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يناير 2010)

*(( الحظ + النصيب + القضاء و القدر + الصدفة )) ..






هذه كلمات لا أوؤمن بها
فأنا شعارى فى الحياة
من جد وجد
ومن زرع حصد
ومن طلب العلا سهر الليالى
والمبدأ الفرنسى
إذا أردت إستطعت
ويتوج هذا
أستطيع كل شئ بالمسيح الذى يقوينى
ميرسى يامينا على الموضوع المهم جدااااااااا 
وفعلا رائع لأنه يتسبب فى هدم  ويتحكم فى مصير من يجهل أن هذه كلمات للتعزية ولكن ليس لها أى تحكم فى مصير أى شخص​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2010)

*اخى العزيز مينا 
لن اضيف الكثير بعد اراء اخواتى اللذين مروا على الموضوع قبلى ولكنى سأتحدث   عن نظرتى الشخصيه للموضوع
فأنا اعتدت ان اؤمن بارادة الله المطلقة العادلة الحكيمة العامله فى حياتى 
قد استخدم كلمات كالحظ والصدفه فى كلامى اليومى  ولكنى لا اؤمن سوى بعمل وتدبير الرب ومشيئته التى اقدمها وانتظرها واطلبها بصلاتى فحياة الشركه والتسليم تجعل من الحظ الجيد معنى اخر عندى وهو ارادة ومشيئة الهى فى حياتى وتجعل من الحظ السىء أو عدم التوفيق أمل فى انتظار الافضل فى حينه ووقته ايضا حسب مشيئته
ايضاً  انظر للنصيب والقضاء والقدر  والصدفه بنفس المنظور ولن اقول المسيحى ولكن الشخصى للامر حتى لا افرض وجهة نظرى على احد 
الخلاصه انا ارى كل هذه المفاهيم على انها تدابير الرب فى حياتى ومشيئته 
وشكرا على طرحك الموضووع للنقاش ومتابعه لباقى الاراء وقد تكون لى عوده مره اخرى*


----------



## عادل نسيم (3 يناير 2010)

*الأخ مينا / الموضوع بصراحة أجتهادى كتير وده كنت بقوله قبل ما أمشي مع ربنا ... ولكن بعد ما المسيح دخل قلبي أصبح هو الحظ والصدفة والقدر وكل شيء فبدونه أنا لاأساوى شيء وكل شيء حسب ما يسمح هو ليّ به هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية والأول والأخر به كانت وكونت كل الأشياء ومن خلاله نحيا ونوجد آمين*


----------



## جيلان (3 يناير 2010)

*عندك حق 
ربنا اكيد هيعطى النجاح للانسان المجتهد
يعنى وجودنا مع ربنا دايما ده اساسى لكن ايضاً يحتاج بجانبه اجتهاد شرط لحدوث النجاح .. الشرطين اساسيين وليس واحد منهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2010)

*على الإنسان ان يكون أميناً فى كافة نواحى الحياة

وبعدها, لتكن مشيئة الرب​*


----------



## اني بل (3 يناير 2010)

مينا موضوعك جامد اووووووووووووي ومهم جدا" لان الكثير من اهل العالم يؤمنون بكل ما دون قلمك من أشياء مهمة ، أنا لا أقدر حاليا" أن أرد بشكل جيد لأن صفحتي غير مدعمة فقد أستطيع أن أقول موضوع غاية في الأهمية وأتمنى تثبيته


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2010)

*موضوع مهم جدا يا مينا احب احيك علية 
انا متفقة معاك في حجات وحجات لاء 
طبعاً ربنا خلقنا مخيرين ولسنا مسيرين 
فعلا من جد وجد والعكس صحيح 
انا معا الاتكال علي الرب وليس التواكل 
فرق كبير جدا بين انسان بيبذل كل جهدة لنجاح عملة ويتكل علي الرب وبين شخص تاني مبيعملش عملة ويتكاسل ويقول انا متكل علي ربنا وهو دة التواكل 

لكن انا مش معاك ابدا في حكاية انك بتستفزك جملة ان لولا ربنا مكنتش نجحت 
واكيد السبب في افكارك دي قرائتك للكتب الملحدة اللي كاتبيها بيشوفوا ربنا بطريقة خاطئة جدا
ان بؤمن جدا بالاية اللي بتقول 
كل الاشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الرب 
انا واحدة من الناس كان فية حوالي خمسين موتة مؤكدة ربنا انقذني منها 
فية حجات كتير قوي يا مينا مينفعش تحسبها بالعقل 
حجات لو قعدت تفكر مئة عام مش هتعرف ازاي حصل كدة ولماذا  لكنها ارادة ربنا بس هتلاقي بعد كدة حاجة تفسرلك ان ترتيب ربنا فيها كان عظيم وكانت حكمتة عظيمة في كدة 
الموضوع مهم وفية كلام كتييييييييير ممكن يتقال فية 
لنا عودة 
مرسي مينا وطبعا الاختلاف في وجهه النظر لا يفسد للود قضية​*


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *(( الحظ + النصيب + القضاء و القدر + الصدفة )) ..*
> 
> *الحظ :بصراحة لا اؤمن بالحظ والابراج ولا اى من تلك الامور بس كfun *
> *فقط ولا اتابعها ولا تؤثر عليا ولا اقتنع بمصداقيتها *
> ...


 
أشكرك ..


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

يا نهاااااار ملون !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

سريعاً ما جعلتونى ملحد و كافر  و بلا ديانة .. 

والبعض الأخر من أخواااااااتى ليس لديه القدرة فى الدفاع عن ما يعتنق من مبادئ ويأتى وصفه لى بأنى شخص ذات أفكار شيطانية .. قد بلغنى ذلك الوصف من البعض هنا ..

كل اللى أقدر أقوله لكم يا أخواتى أنكم تستمدون قوة أفكاركم من نشابكها معاً بوقت واااااحد .. 

لو كنت أتحاور مع كل منكم على حدة لكنت اقعته بما أريد فأنا موهوب فى ذلك ..  

ولكن كل منكم يؤثر ع الأخر ويظهر ذلك فى تكرار مفهوم أفكاركم مع أختلاف أسلوب الكتابة ..

ع العموم أشكركم يا أخواتى ع الألقاب الممنوحة لى ..

وسأظل دائماً أحبكم لأنها أخلاق الملحد .. ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> *ولكنى رغم ذلك أنا لا أحبذ خلط الأمور الدينية بالحوار لأننى أعتنق مذهب الفكر العلمانى ..*
> 
> *.*




*هى دى المشكله بتفكر بطريقه علمانيه وكأن من يخلط الامور الدينيه بالحوار فقد ارتكب جرم 

حبيبى مينا لو الفكر الدينى متمشاش مع الحياه يبقى لا يصلح  او بمعنى اصح وادق لو فكر الحوار متمشاش مع العقيد بتاعتنا يبقى فكر الحياه لا يصلح واكيد فى خطأ جسيم لانك كما تعلم ان المسيحيه تصلح الى الابد و لا يحدها فكر معين 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يناير 2010)

*مينا محدش قال انك ملحد ولكن انت قولتها صريحه بتعتنق مذهب الفكر العلمانى وهذا لا يعنى ابدا انك ملحد
*​


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

no religion قال:


> انا بصراحة مش بؤمن بالاربعة تقريبا كل حاجة منهم انا اللى بصنعها بتصرفاتى بشكل او باخر اوك ربنا ليه بصمة فى حياتنا طبعا بس معتقدش انها ممكن تغير شئ من قراراتى
> 
> بمعنى مثلا فى الامتحاانات الاقى اصحابى المسلمين طبعا يصلوا كتير اوى ويدعو ينجحو اوك اانا بدعى انجح بس هما عندهم قناعة بانه ربنا لو قبل منك قادر يغير النتيجة كلها حتى لو محلتش طالما قبلت الدعوة وده انا مش مقتنعة بيه انا محلتش مش هنجح خلصت ...
> 
> ...


 
أشكرك لوجودك وأتمنى عودتك ..

لى سؤال يا أختى ..

شاهدت كلمة " *ربنا* " بكلامك ..

هل أنتى مسيحية مثل باقى أخوتنا هنا ؟؟ 

ولا أيه معنى أسمك ؟؟ 

أشكرك لوجودك مرة تانية ..


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا جدا ومفاهيم حلوه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكراً لوجودك أستاذى ..


----------



## جيلان (3 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> يا نهاااااار ملون !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> سريعاً ما جعلتونى ملحد و كافر  و بلا ديانة ..
> 
> ...




*لا ياعم انا براءة
انت اكيد قصدك ان مينفعش نتكل على ربنا بس من غير جهد وفى نفس الوقت ربنا مش هيدى حد كسول وزى ما قلتلك الشرطين مهمين مع بعض العمل واننا نكون مع ربنا فى حياتنا ونسلمهاله واحنا بنعمل الى علينا
متهيألى هما كلامهم يقصدوا كدى بردوا بس خافوا ليكون قصدك مختلف فوضحوا وجهة نظرهم مش اكتر*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يناير 2010)

*



توضيح : حياتك كالورقة البيضا وأنت الفنان المخطط لها بريشتك .. خطط كما تشاء وكما تريد صح أو خطأ ..


ولكن أحذر أنت المسئول عن كل خطوة لأنك كائن حر الأرادة وستحاسب على كل شئ ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الفقرة دي جميلة بجد *


*(( الحظ + النصيب + القضاء و القدر + الصدفة ))*
*معرفش اقول ايه لو حكيت عن نفسي حلاقي بكرر الكلمات دي كثير في حياتي عشان ارضى بالواقع المعاش فيه او يمكن عشان اخفف عن الالم الي امر فيه احيانا او الحزن او ...........الخ*
*كلمات قليلة ومناقشة من غير نهاية وكل حد عندو تفكيرو ومفهومو الخاص فية لكن كلها بدور حول محور واحد وهو  الايمان بالله ومااعتقد في حد ماعندوش ايمان بالله*

*في النهاية اقولك يااخي مينا  المناقشة معاك طيبة والموضوع كمان طيب *
*مرسي *
*تحيتي *​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> لو كنت أتحاور مع كل منكم على حدة لكنت اقعته بما أريد فأنا موهوب فى ذلك ..
> 
> ولكن كل منكم يؤثر ع الأخر ويظهر ذلك فى تكرار مفهوم أفكاركم مع أختلاف أسلوب الكتابة ..



*مش هتقدر تؤثر فى كل واحد تتناقش معاه بدليل كلامك انك مقدرتش تأثر على بعض من اقاربك تخيل بعض من اقاربك لم تقدر ان تؤثر عليهم فما بالك باناس لا تعرف عنهم اى شىء سوى بضعة من الكلامات على صفحات منتدى

اذ كنت انت دارس كويس وقارىء كويس فغيرك لديه الخبره الكافيه بالحياه بأن يقنعك 

مع خالص تحياتى لشخصك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 يناير 2010)

مينا موضوع جميل ومميز للنقاش 
*الحظ = لا اؤمن به بحس انه خرافات وفعلا هو زى ما انت قلت فوق 
**الحظ هو ألتقاء الفرصة المناسبة مع سابق الأستعداد لها ..
يعنى انا برتب له واجتهد فيه وربنا بيدينى على اد تعبى مش حظ 
**+ النصيب= كلمة بتتقال كتير لكن برضه هى عبارة عن ان انا بتصرفاتى واختياراتى 
واكيد ربنا برضه بيختار لى الاحسن ولكن انا مخير فيه
 + القضاء و القدر
مش بقتنع بهم خالص 
بس هى عامة بيبقى معناها حاجة مش للانسان يد بها 
يتبقى فى ايد ربنا 

 + الصدفة *=
*دى بقى ممكن اؤمن بها شوية 
ولكن انا من رايي انى لما بفكر فى فكر ايجابى انا بدى لنفسى دفعة بحاول احققها 
وببذل جهدى وبها بقدر احقق ده 

واله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى 
وفى النهاية احب اقولك 
ان ربنا صحيح سابنا احنا نختار لكن احيانا بيعمل اللى يشوفه فى مصلحتنا لانه اب حنون ورؤوف

ميرسى للموضوع ينا
المسيح معك ويباركك*


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> حسنا اخي الغالي كان هذا الموضوع ومازال يثير الحيرة في قلبي وعقلي والمليين معي علي مر العصور​
> ولعل تاريخ تلك الاسئلة يعود لفترات سؤال هل الانسان مصير ام مخير
> انا معك في اشياء ولا اتفق في غيرها
> بأختصار معك ان الانسان هو من يصنع نصيبة ولكن اغلب المسيحيين مع الاسف لا يبذلون الجهد ويتواكلون علي ربنا وهناك فرق شاسع بين يتوكلون وبين يتواكلون
> ...


 
أشكرك لمداخلتك اللطيفة حبيبى مينا ..

وأنتظر عودتك للحوار معك ..

لأن الحوار معك شيق جداً ..


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *حسنا الكتاب يدعو للكفر والالحاد وان الديانات وعلي رأسها المسيحية خليط من اشياء ...اخي​*
> 
> *احذر من الكتاب ولتري الانتقادات الموجة للكتاب*
> *هل يعقل لشخص ناضج مثلك ان يؤمن بتلك الخزعبلات؟!!*
> ...


 
أشكرك لوجودك مرة تانية ..


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *(( الحظ + النصيب + القضاء و القدر + الصدفة )) ..​*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
أشكرك لوجودك يا مامتى ..

بجد نورتى الموضوع ..


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (3 يناير 2010)

*اخي وحبيبي مينا
اولا انا لم اصفك بالالحاد ولا افكارك انها شيطانية
فكتابك هذا حملتة وقرأت فصل او فصلين منة وتصفحت أراء المواقع الكثيرة به ومن العار ان يكون المسلمين او اصدقائك الاخرين اكثر ايمانا منك
الكتاب يا عزيزي حسبما افهم يؤمن بقانون شيطاني اسمة قوة الجذب هو اي شي افكر فية بتمعن سوف يأتي ويجذب الاشياء المماثلة لي وهذا غير سليم بالمرة
وقد اوضحت لك اأؤكد لم انة هناك شي ما تمنيتة وحلمت بة وتعاملت معة علي انة لابد وان يحصل ولم يحصل وهذا ينفي النظرية تماما
اما ان تدعوني لقراءة ابسط معاني وكتب الفلسفة والمنطق فأناقرأت الكثير جدا واعلم ماذا اقول
انا لا ادعو للتخاذل فهناك كتب تحفيزية رائعة لابراهيم الفقي وايضا لزيج زيجلارد لة كنت تعرفهما فتلك كتب رائعة عن التحفيز وان ارادة الانسان تحقق لة احلامة وهذا ما لا اعترض علية قط ولكن ما ارفضة هو ان احلم واتمني وشي شيطاني يدعي قانون الجذب يجذب الاشياء الي
اما الامر عن الالحاد فسامحني فكل من يرفض امور الله وتدخلة ويعتمد علي الانسان فقط فهو فكر الحادي ولا جدال في ذلك
اما عن القصتين التي ذكرتهما لك فلم اجد منك ردا مقنعا سوي القول انني كنت احقد علي صديقي!!!
حسنا ماذا تصف قدرات شخص تعين في شركة دون ان يعمل المقابلة الشخصية(الانترفيو)!!
وماذا تصف من لا يعرف كتابة اسمة بالانجليزية!!!
اما عن نجاحي الغير مستحق في الكلية فهنا تدخل ربنا لحكمتة وغناة ولطفة ومحبتة وسمح النجاح لي لهدف معيم يراة في المستقبل وهذا لا ينفي صفة العدل عن الله ودعني استعير عبارتك فنحن سنا في المدينة الفاضلة لتكون كل الامور متوازنة
وللحديث بقية​*


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اخى العزيز مينا *
> *لن اضيف الكثير بعد اراء اخواتى اللذين مروا على الموضوع قبلى ولكنى سأتحدث عن نظرتى الشخصيه للموضوع*
> *فأنا اعتدت ان اؤمن بارادة الله المطلقة العادلة الحكيمة العامله فى حياتى *
> *قد استخدم كلمات كالحظ والصدفه فى كلامى اليومى ولكنى لا اؤمن سوى بعمل وتدبير الرب ومشيئته التى اقدمها وانتظرها واطلبها بصلاتى فحياة الشركه والتسليم تجعل من الحظ الجيد معنى اخر عندى وهو ارادة ومشيئة الهى فى حياتى وتجعل من الحظ السىء أو عدم التوفيق أمل فى انتظار الافضل فى حينه ووقته ايضا حسب مشيئته*
> ...


 
اهلاً بـ أ/ دونا نبيل ..

شئ جميل أنكِ تؤمنى بأرادة الله ..

أنا عندما آثرت الموضوع لم أقصد الحوار حول ترديد كلمات الحظ كألفاظ بل أقصد المعانى الخفية ورائها .. 

لقد حددتى نقاش كلام حضرتك فى حالة معينة وهى تسليم حياتك تسليم كامل لله له كل المجد ..

التسليم فى حد ذاته عمل إيمانى جميل دون أدنى شك ..

رؤيتى لحياة التسليم ..

أنها تلغى أرادة الأنسان فى الحقيقة .. 
سيتحقق ما يراه الله لنا فى النهاية ..

فأين حرية أختيارى وأرادتى إذن ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!

إن ذلك يعنى محو شخصيتى بتلك الحياة ..

ومن أين تأتى لذة السعادة بالنجاح ؟؟ 
لأن النجاح الذى حققته إذن مختار لى من قِبل الله ..

وهل بهذه الحالة يعتبر النجاح الملحق لى ينسب لى بالفعل وأنا لست المخطط له ؟؟ 

لذة السعادة بالنجاح تأتى من المُثابرة وتكرار الفشل والمخاطر التى نتعرض لها ..

أما بتلك الحياة أنا أرى أنها حياة راكدة .. لم يكن بها أى إثارة ..
بل أيضاً أرى بها خضوع الذى يصل لدرجة الأرادة المسلوبة ..

أننى من المستحيل أننى أقبل بتلك الحياة .. لو كانت هى مثل ذلك بالفعل ..

لماذا تتجهون لحياة التسليم ؟؟
هل لأنها حياة سهلة ؟؟ وأمنة ؟؟ 

أننى أريد أن أعرف من مارس تلك الحياة .. بماذا شعر ؟؟

أريد أن أنوه لنقطة أخيرة وهى ..

أن الأنسان يكون مسئول عن كامل أفعالة مسئولية تامة بخارج حياة التسليم ..

لأن أستحاالة الله هيتدخل بالقوة بحياة الناس حتى لا يفقدهم الحرية التى منحها لهم ..

أشكرك لمداخلتك الجميلة .. ومنتظر عودتك بأى وقت ..


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *عندك حق *
> *ربنا اكيد هيعطى النجاح للانسان المجتهد*
> *يعنى وجودنا مع ربنا دايما ده اساسى لكن ايضاً يحتاج بجانبه اجتهاد شرط لحدوث النجاح .. الشرطين اساسيين وليس واحد منهم*


 
أنا أختلف معك بجزئية ..

ثمرة علاقتنا بالله هى النجاح ..

وذلك لسببين هما : 

1- هناك من بلا دين وله نجاحات كثير جداً .. 
2- ليس من الشرط أننا عندما نتقرب لله أن ننتظر المقابل وهو النجاح..

أننى أرى أنها ليست علاقة مصلحة ..

يوجد ناس لديها علاقات بالله قوية وناجحة بحياتها فنجاحها بحياتها يرجع لأمانتهم فى عملهم ..


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *على الإنسان ان يكون أميناً فى كافة نواحى الحياة​*
> 
> 
> *وبعدها, لتكن مشيئة الرب*​


 
أشكرك لمداخلتك ..


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

joyful song قال:


> مينا موضوعك جامد اووووووووووووي ومهم جدا" لان الكثير من اهل العالم يؤمنون بكل ما دون قلمك من أشياء مهمة ، أنا لا أقدر حاليا" أن أرد بشكل جيد لأن صفحتي غير مدعمة فقد أستطيع أن أقول موضوع غاية في الأهمية وأتمنى تثبيته


 

أختى جورجينا ..

أشكرك لوجودك و مداخلتك ..

ومنتظر عودتك لحين سماح ظروفك ..


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا يا مينا احب احيك علية​*
> *انا متفقة معاك في حجات وحجات لاء *
> *طبعاً ربنا خلقنا مخيرين ولسنا مسيرين *
> *فعلا من جد وجد والعكس صحيح *
> ...


 
أشكرك لمداخلتك الجميلة ..

طبعاً الأختلاف فى الرأى يطور الفكر ..

أنا أستحااااااالة أشوف ربنا من خلال وجهات نظر تانية .. 

القراءة للكتب للتثقيف وليس من الشرط للتأثير  ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> اهلاً بـ أ/ دونا نبيل ..
> 
> شئ جميل أنكِ تؤمنى بأرادة الله ..
> 
> ...



*اخى العزيز مينا يبدو انه هناك اختلاط عندك فى بعض المفاهيم وهذا ليس اتهاما ولكنه شىء يحدث لنا احيانا فاسمح لى ان اوضحلك مفهوم حياة التسليم اكثر
  إن الذي يؤمن بمحبة الله له  وسهره علي راحته  وبحكمة الله وحسن تدبيره لحياته وبأن الله صانع الخيرات  يعمل لأجله كل خير  هذا يمكنه أن يسلم حياته لله  يديرها كيفما يشاء. 

بهذا الاقتناع يحيا باستمرار في طاعة الإُيمان. 

إنه يسلم حياته وهو مطمئن وسعيد..أما الذي لا يحيا في حياة التسليم، فإنه علي العكس يعيش قلقاً علي حياته ويظل يفكر: ماذا أكون؟ وكيف أكون؟ ومتي أكون؟ وهل ينبغي أن أغير ما أنا فيه؟ وبأية وسيلة؟ أم أظل كما أنا؟ ويتعبه التفكير، وغالباً ما يفقد سلامه ويظل في سعي مستمر، ومناقشة الأمور مع نفسه، إلي غير نهاية. ولا يفكر مطلقاً أن يستريح، ولكن لا يعنى ابدااا انى عندما اسلم للرب حياتى انى اعطل تفكيرى وارادتى  ... لا ابداااا
انا اعمل وبجد وباجتهاد واترك للرب ان يثمر من عملى كما يرى لي الاصلح فايمانى بالهى لا يضع رقيب على تصرفاته تجاهى ولا اراقب عمله ولا اضع شروط بعد تسليمى لحياتى
فهو يعمل للخير لاجلى
تتكلم وكأننا لا نلجأ لالهنا الابعد ان نفشل مثلا فنتواكل عليه 
اتمنى الفكره تكون وصلتك اخى العزيز*


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *هى دى المشكله بتفكر بطريقه علمانيه وكأن من يخلط الامور الدينيه بالحوار فقد ارتكب جرم *​
> 
> *حبيبى مينا لو الفكر الدينى متمشاش مع الحياه يبقى لا يصلح او بمعنى اصح وادق لو فكر الحوار متمشاش مع العقيد بتاعتنا يبقى فكر الحياه لا يصلح واكيد فى خطأ جسيم لانك كما تعلم ان المسيحيه تصلح الى الابد و لا يحدها فكر معين *​


 
يا حبيبى المسألة ليست من حيث أرتكاب جرم او شئ ..

حبيبى مينا ..

*هحاول أقولك بإختصار تاريخ المذهب العلمانى ..*

*فى العصور المظلمة لأوروبا كانت الكنيسة هى الحاكم المسيطر فى قرارات الدولة وهى التى بيدها أن ترسل وتوافق ع الحملات الحربية وغيرها .. وأيضاً هى السبب فى تاخر البشرية بذلك الوقت .. *

*ولم تتطور أوروبا إلا عندما تحررت من سطوة الكنيسة الأوروبية وأقتصر دور الكنيسة على الجانب الدينى فقط ..*

*مبدأ العلمانية كان موجود قديماً أيضاً عندما كان العلماء قديماً يفسرون ظاهرة كسوف الشمس أو خسوف القمر ..*

*وكان رجااااال الدين الوثنيين يعتبرون ذلك يحدث من قبل غضب الألهة ..*

*طبقاً لدراستى لليونانية كلغة من لغات تخصص دراستى ..*

*فأن معناها باليونانى " لاوس " و لاوس معناها " شعب " وهى الفئة التى تختلف عن فئة الكهنة .. *

*مبدأ الفكر العلمانى يعمل على فصل المعتقدات الدينية عن الحياة العامة حتى يجعل الفكر العام للناس متحرر ولا يجبر أحد على أعتناق الأفكار الدينية دون رغبته ..*

*لأن الحياة العامة ملك لكل الناس أما الأفكار الدينية فلها أماكنها الخاصة ..*

*وذلك الفكر ما يعارضه بعض المسلمين المتأخرين فكرياً ..*


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *الفقرة دي جميلة بجد *​
> 
> *(( الحظ + النصيب + القضاء و القدر + الصدفة ))*
> *معرفش اقول ايه لو حكيت عن نفسي حلاقي بكرر الكلمات دي كثير في حياتي عشان ارضى بالواقع المعاش فيه او يمكن عشان اخفف عن الالم الي امر فيه احيانا او الحزن او ...........الخ*
> ...


 
أشكرك أختى بنوتة لمداخلتك الجميلة ..


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *مش هتقدر تؤثر فى كل واحد تتناقش معاه بدليل كلامك انك مقدرتش تأثر على بعض من اقاربك تخيل بعض من اقاربك لم تقدر ان تؤثر عليهم فما بالك باناس لا تعرف عنهم اى شىء سوى بضعة من الكلامات على صفحات منتدى*​
> 
> 
> *اذ كنت انت دارس كويس وقارىء كويس فغيرك لديه الخبره الكافيه بالحياه بأن يقنعك *​
> *مع خالص تحياتى لشخصك*​


 
الحقيقة أرى من وراء كلامك شجاعة وحمااس جميل و لذيذ ..

أنا هسعى عشان أدخل معاااااااك بنقاشات وأستفيد من شخصيتك الجميلة دى ..

أحب أووووووووى الشخصيات التى تميل للجانب الثورى ..

لا مشكلة أهلى مختلفة عن كل الناس أنا متأكد أنى أثرت فيهم بس هما الحقيقة خافوا لئلا زمام بعض الأمور يصبح خارج سيطرتهم ..

يعنى تقدر تقول بيقاوموا ما أقتنعوا به .. وهذا ما لا أطيقه ..

*وكما قال إديسون صــــــــ26ــــــــــــــــ  (( إن المثابرة والكد والصبر هى أساس الناجح )) .. بكتاب توماس إديسون من سلسلة حياة عباقرة العالم* ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

ممكن تسمحولي المشاركة معكم في الحوار، وان كان التدخل فيه متأخرا بعض الشيء ؟؟؟

ممكن يا عزيزي مينا اتكلم معاك شوية في الموضوع ؟؟

انا بأسال فقط علشان ما كونش بافرض نفسي .

سلام المسيح


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (4 يناير 2010)

قانون الجذب:
ان الملحدين عجزوا عن تفسير العالم كلة ماديا وذلك لان الله جل جلالة يظهر نفسة دوما وبكل اطرق والوسائل ولحدوث أمور معجزية واشياء اكبرمن ان نطلق عليها اسم ...صدفة (أنا مثلك لا اؤمن بالصدف)
لذلك هم في حيرة من أمرهم لوجود قوة غيبية واضحة لذلك بما أنهم لا يؤمنون بالله فقاموا بنسب الامر برمتة لشي غيبي أطلقوا علية أسم قانون الجذب
*وذلك بأعترافهم انه هناك قوة غيبية تتدخل في أمورهم دوما ولا يريدون الاعتراف بالله فقاموا بذلك الهراء*

اخي مينا كيف تدعوني لابداء رأيي في موضوعك وتتجاهل ردودي!!!
عموما انت مؤمن بالجد والتعب والانسان و من يصنع مصيرة وأنا معك في هذا
ااختلاف بالقانون الوهمي في كتابك هذا الذي ينفي كل شي ويتناقض مع  رؤيتك ان الانسان يصنع مصيرة بنفسة
الكتاب دعوة للضعف والتخاذل والتواكل عكس مبادئك فكيف هذا التناقض؟!

هام جدا:
مينا ... *الدين لا يدعو للتواكل وعدم فعل اي شي معتمدين علي ربنا*
بل الدين يقول كما أنت تؤمن ان الانسان لة كل الحرية ان يصنع ما يريد وينظم كل أمورة وينجح او يفشل بناء علي ما يفعلة
ولكن...
*هناك أوقات معينة يكون للرب حرية التدخل لتعديل بعض الامور *في حياتنا لهدف مبارك يريدة لنا ولاننا نعتمد علية لذلك هو يتدخل بقدر ما نسمح لة بة 
نحن لا نعتمد علي الصدف والحظ ربما وجدت الكثير من المؤنين يردد كلام ضعف فظننت ان الدين تخاذل وتكاسل
كلا تماما
دور ربنا في موقف ما من حياتي مثلا:
أنا ارسلت السي في الخاص بي لشخص في شركة وصليت للرب طالبا منة ان يجعل قلب هذا الرجل يميل للاتصال بي واقوم بالمقابلة الشخصية (*هنا نطلب ربنا في الاشياء التي لا يمكننا ان نقوم نحن بها فطالما نحن نقدر فالله يتركنا*)
وفعلا اتصل الشخص بي وأنا من جهتي ذاكرت وجمعت معلومات عن شركتهم واستعديت جيدا جدا لهم(وهذا دوري فأنا لم لعتمد علي الله وأهمل دوري او اظل لا اعمل اي شي قط)
وفي المقابلة أنا اقوم بدوري والرب أيضا بأن يرشدني الكلمات المناسبة التي اقولها لهذا الشخص والرب ان رأي الخير في الامر يحنن قلبة لقبولي
ارجو ان اكون بسطت الامر لك​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2010)

اولاً..

سأقول كلمة من الانجيل..
[q-bible]
اقرأ الأصحاح كاملا لوقا الأصحاح 12 العدد 7 بَلْ شُعُورُ رُؤُوسِكُمْ أَيْضاً جَمِيعُهَا مُحْصَاةٌ! فَلاَ تَخَافُوا. أَنْتُمْ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ عَصَافِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ!  
[/q-bible]
 وبالتالي الاية تتكلم كمجلد بحد ذاته..

الرب لا يتركنا ابداً انما نحن اللذين نشيح بوجوهنا عنه..

ثانياً: النجاح والفشل ليس معناه بان الرب قد تخلى عنا..

لانه قال ايضاً ::

احمل صليبك واتبعني..لم يعدنا الرب بالراحة الارضية..ابداً

بل قال بما معناه..الكنز الحقيقي والسعادة الحقيقية هناك..

في الحياة الثانية او الاصلية..

بعد الاحيان نرى بان الرب استدعى اليه اطيب الناس على الارض..

فنغضب ونثور...لماذا الصالح يأخذه ويترك الطالح؟؟؟

جوابي ..انك لو دخلت الى خديقة لتقطف وردة فانك تنتقي الاجمل فيها..

وهكذا الرب ينتقى يعد الاحيان بهذه الطريقة .ومن الممكن ان يطيل بعمر..

الخاطىء لعله يتوب..

لان السماء والارض تموجان من جراء توبة اصغرنا...

سلام المسيح مع الجميع..


----------



## جارجيوس (4 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل 

لكن اقف عند بعض النقاط

قديماً كنت أخدع نفسى بجهلى وأقدم لذاتى فى لحظات فشلى تلك العبارت المتسربلة بالتعزية ولكنها بحقيقة الأمر مخادعة ..

أنا حظى كده أو نصيبى كده أو مكتوبلى كده أو الظروف مش معايا ألخ ..


الحظ

(( بمفهومى الأن بعد أن قرأت عنه الكثير وقضيت الكثير من الوقت فى التفكير فيه )) ..

الحظ هو ألتقاء الفرصة المناسبة مع سابق الأستعداد لها ..

عند الأستعداد لمتطلبات سوق العمل والأستمرار بتطوير الذات وبعد ذلك تواجد الوظيفة المناسبة لأمكانياتى أنه هو ذلك الحظ ..

إطلاقاً لم يكن معنى الحظ إتخاذ الفرصة بدون أستحقاق ..
في سفر التكوين عندما باع ابناء يعقوب اخيهم يوسف ماذا كان يستطيع ان يفعل يوسف مع اخوته 
لكن هذه ارادة الله له 
هل كان يوسف ينتظر حلم فرعون ام انه كان ينتظر العون من الله

سفر التكوين 39: 2
 وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ مَعَ يُوسُفَ فَكَانَ رَجُلاً نَاجِحًا،  ​
أى نجااااااااااااااااااااح يحققه الأنسان بحياته فهو المسئول عنه ويستحقه بالفعل لأن بذل الجهد بتحقيقه ..


الله لم يهب لأحد النجاح دون أستحقاق لأنه أله عادل جداً ولم يتساوى المجتهد مع الفاشل ..


ولكن ممكن أن يحظى الأنسان المتكاسل بالنجاح من خلال طرق غير مشروعة ..


أننى دائماً يُقال لى " لولا ربنا مكنتش نجحت 


انجيل لوقا 6

6: 35 بل احبوا اعداءكم و احسنوا و اقرضوا و انتم لا ترجون شيئا فيكون اجركم عظيما و تكونوا بني العلي فانه منعم على غير الشاكرين و الاشرار 

*لي عوده

مع كل الشكر على الموضوع*​


----------



## جيلان (4 يناير 2010)

*مينا انا كنت معاك فى الاول بس واضح انى فهمتك غلط

وليه ماتعتبرش حياتك مع ربنا جزء من النجاح نفسه انى نجحت فى علاقتى بالهى وكون ده مش موجود فده نفسه فشل وبيقلل من النجاح لانك بــردك عليا جزئته ومش هى دى العلاقة بنا وبين ربنا ومين قلك ان قصدنا مصلحة لكن هى جزء من نجاحى فى حياتى وبيتبنى عليها نجاحى الكامل*


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> ممكن تسمحولي المشاركة معكم في الحوار، وان كان التدخل فيه متأخرا بعض الشيء ؟؟؟
> 
> ممكن يا عزيزي مينا اتكلم معاك شوية في الموضوع ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
أة أوى أوى ..

أكيد طبعاً ..

أتفضل سيادتك .. مُنصت إليك ..

ولكن ع العموم أنا كل اللى هوعدكم بيه يا أخواتى أنى مش هجيبلكم أى مواضيع حوار ذات مدلول دينى لضمان سلامة علاقتى بكم ..

وطبقاً لمفهومكم حتى لا أكون عثرة لغيرى من أخواتى ..


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة أرى من وراء كلامك شجاعة وحمااس جميل و لذيذ ..
> 
> أنا هسعى عشان أدخل معاااااااك بنقاشات وأستفيد من شخصيتك الجميلة دى ..
> 
> ...




*فى الحقيقه النقاش معك انت ايضا لذيذ وقد يكون مختلف لاننى اول مره اتناقش مع احد يسلك نفس مسلكك الفكرى وانا كمان بحب جدا الشخصيات اللى واثقه فى نفسها زيي وزيك وارى انك لن تنحدر عن هذا المسلك الفكرى سوى بشىء واحد فقط سوف اذكره لك فى مشاركه تاليه ولكن حتى اذكره لك اسمحى لى اخى الحبيب مينا انا اسالك سوال واحد فقط قد يكون من وجهة نظرك ونظر البعض انه خارج مضمون المناقشه ولكنك ستعرف فيما بعد وللاسف ستعرف وحدك انه فى صميم الموضوع واتمنى حينما تعرف ان ترجع هنا الى نفس الموضوع ونفس المنتدى وتخبرنا بتغيرات حياتك

سوالى هو هل تسنت لك الفرصه وتحملت مسؤلية نفسك لبعض الوقت وتكفلت بمصاريفك الشخصيه من مأكل وملبس ومشرب ....الخ
 ام انك حتى الان طالب فقط ولم تتسنى لك فرصة العمل ؟

لك الحق ان ترد عن سوالى او تمتنع 
*​


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *فى الحقيقه النقاش معك انت ايضا لذيذ وقد يكون مختلف لاننى اول مره اتناقش مع احد يسلك نفس مسلكك الفكرى وانا كمان بحب جدا الشخصيات اللى واثقه فى نفسها زيي وزيك وارى انك لن تنحدر عن هذا المسلك الفكرى سوى بشىء واحد فقط سوف اذكره لك فى مشاركه تاليه ولكن حتى اذكره لك اسمحى لى اخى الحبيب مينا انا اسالك سوال واحد فقط قد يكون من وجهة نظرك ونظر البعض انه خارج مضمون المناقشه ولكنك ستعرف فيما بعد وللاسف ستعرف وحدك انه فى صميم الموضوع واتمنى حينما تعرف ان ترجع هنا الى نفس الموضوع ونفس المنتدى وتخبرنا بتغيرات حياتك*​
> 
> 
> *سوالى هو هل تسنت لك الفرصه وتحملت مسؤلية نفسك لبعض الوقت وتكفلت بمصاريفك الشخصيه من مأكل وملبس ومشرب ....الخ*
> ...


 
يا حبيبى الأكل واللبس ده كلام عادى مفيهوش أى مشكلة خالص .. وده عادى بالنسبة لكل الناس ..

لاء هجاوبك على سؤالك يا حبيبى ..

شوف يا مينا أنا من عائلة ذات مستوى أجتماعى جيد ومادى مُقتدر .. ولكنى أعتزلهم جميعاً ..

لكى لا أجلب لنفسى التعب من جانبهم ..

علاقتى بأسرتى أو عائلتى فى حدود المناسبات الرسمية فقط ..

وأننى على قدر كبير من الراحة النفسية لهذا الوضع .. 

ولكنى لم أنكر أننى فقدت شئ مهم جداً ألا وهو الحنان .. أننى أفتقد إليه .. وأننى سأعترف لأول مرة أننى لم أظهر عدم أحتياجى لحنانهم وبالتالى فأنا أنسان أشعر بالبرد من داخلى ..

كنت أشعر بالوحدة قديماً ولكنى الأن أقوم بشغل فراغ فكرى بقضايا تهمنى وتخص مستقبلى الذى أخطط له لوحدى ..

أنا حياتى بأكملها فى عزلة عنهم من حيث سفرياتى مناسباتى الشخصية كلما تتخيله .. 

بعض من عائلتى وصفنى بتبلد المشاعر ع الرغم أننى عكس وصفه تماماً 

بالنسبة للعمل .. أنا مصاريفى كتير جداً وكنت أنسان قمة بالأستهتار بقيمة الفلوس .. كان الحل المقترح أننى أنزل لسوق العمل ..

ولم يكن ذا بدافع الأحتياج ولكن بدافع التمرس على سوق العمل ومعرفة أسس التعامل التجارى حتى لا أصطدم بتلك الواقع بحين التخرج ..

بدأت العمل وأنا بالصف الأول الثانوى العام بالأجازة الصيفية .. ولكنى أنقطعت فى مرحلتى الشهادة للثانوية العامة وحصلت على مجموه 89.5 تقريباً ..

وبعد ذلك عدت للعمل مرة أخرى منذ أول عام لى بالدراسة الجامعية ومستمر إلى الأن ..

النتيجة تكونت لدى خبراات كثيرة جداً من واقع الحياة وتغير مفهومى للحياة عن مفهوم أقرانى للحياة ..

نجحت أيضاً فى تحقيق جانب ربح مادى جيد جداً هذا بغير نفقاتى اللشخصية ..

أننى اليوم على مقدرة تامة من الأستقلال التام بحياتى الشخصية بأكلملها وعرضت بالفعل تلك الفكرة على الأسرة من باب الأحترام لكيان وجودهم بالحياة وكانت النتيجة 

وصفى بالجنون والطيش والأندفاع وأنه فكر غربى يجلب لهم العار أمام الناس ..

معارضتهم لى كانت كالبركان ولم تقتصر على مستوى الأسرة بل أمتددت لمعارضة عائلية موحدة ضدى ووصل الأمر لمن بخارج مصر من أخواتى ..

أننى حالياً من المعتزلة ولكن ليس من أتباع " واصل بن عطاء " .. هههههههههههههه

لم يكن لدى غير صديقين منذ أيام طفولتى تركونى للأنشغال بدراستهم أحدهم بهندسة والأخر بالجامعة الألمانية ولكن الأتصالات موجود عبر النت ..

ولأقضى على أى فراغ متبقى بحياتى فأننى مواظب على رياضتى المفضلة وهى السباحة ..

هذا هو مينا .. 

أدينى جاوبتك ..

ممكن أعرف بئى أيه سبب السؤال يا مستر مينا ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز مينا مجدي، انت تقول ان نجاح الانسان مبني على اجتهاده الشخصي فقط ، اليس كذلك ؟؟ ام انني فهمت خطأ ؟؟


----------



## ميرنا (4 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> يا حبيبى الأكل واللبس ده كلام عادى مفيهوش أى مشكلة خالص .. وده عادى بالنسبة لكل الناس ..
> 
> لاء هجاوبك على سؤالك يا حبيبى ..
> 
> ...


 
يخربيت كداا لسه فى رجالة يا شباب فى مصر بينى وبينك كنت فقدت الامل انى تلاقى حد مكافح اوى كدا بس انا واثقة بيتك هيبقى جميل اوى لانك عارف معنى المسئولية يا مينا ربنا يباركك يبنى


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> قانون الجذب:​
> ان الملحدين عجزوا عن تفسير العالم كلة ماديا وذلك لان الله جل جلالة يظهر نفسة دوما وبكل اطرق والوسائل ولحدوث أمور معجزية واشياء اكبرمن ان نطلق عليها اسم ...صدفة (أنا مثلك لا اؤمن بالصدف)
> لذلك هم في حيرة من أمرهم لوجود قوة غيبية واضحة لذلك بما أنهم لا يؤمنون بالله فقاموا بنسب الامر برمتة لشي غيبي أطلقوا علية أسم قانون الجذب
> *وذلك بأعترافهم انه هناك قوة غيبية تتدخل في أمورهم دوما ولا يريدون الاعتراف بالله فقاموا بذلك الهراء*​
> ...


 
يا مينا يا حبيبى أنا هلتمسلك العذر لأنك متعرفنيش ع المستوى الشخصى ..

أنا أستحالة أتجاهل أى حد من أخواتى طبقاً لأخلاقيات التعامل الأنسانى ..

وبعتذر عن التأخيير فى الرد .. 

أنا الحقيقة أختلف معاااااااك أيضاً بوصف كتاب السر وهو بالحق كتاب علمى جدير بالأحترام ..

أن ما يدعو أليه كتاب السر لم تكن قوة خفية هى العامل المؤثر بما نقوم بفعله ..

أنك أيضاً لم تقرأ الكتاب بتركيز ..

الفكرة تتبلور فى وجود تردد مغناطيسى لكل فكرة تصدر بالهنالبشرى فالأفكار الأيجابية لها تردد يختلف عن الأفكار السلبية والكتاب يدعو لأستخدام القوى المخلوقة بنا بيد الله ..

ولم ينكروا وجود الله كما تقول ..

أنهمأكتشفوا التردد المصاحب لكل فكرة من خلال برنامج ابوللو وهو برنامج علمى جداً معترف به عالمياً فى تحليل خصائص الأفكار ..

أنهم يدعوا الناس لتفكير الأيجابى حتى تجتذب أفكارهم نفس نوعية الأفكار الأيجابية التى حولهم فى الأشخاص المحيطة بهم ويحدث ذلك لأتفاق نوعية الأفكار بالتردد المغناطيسى الذى يصدر عن الخلايا المنتجة لهذا النوع من الطاقة الغير المرئية ..

هديك مثال بسيط أنك من الممكن أنتشعر بقشعرة بجسمك عندما تتعرض لموقف معين ..

إن هذه القشعرة صورة من صور الطاقة ذات التردد المغناطيسى الغير مرئى ..

أتمنى أنى أكون وضحت جزئية من مفهوم تلك الكتاب العظيم _ بوجهة  نظرى ع الأقل _ ..

وبعتذر يا حبيبى مرة أخرى للتأخير .. سامحنى ..


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> الاخ العزيز مينا مجدي، انت تقول ان نجاح الانسان مبني على اجتهاده الشخصي فقط ، اليس كذلك ؟؟ ام انني فهمت خطأ ؟؟


 
مفهومك لم يشوبه أى خطأ ..

صحيح 100 % ..


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> يا حبيبى الأكل واللبس ده كلام عادى مفيهوش أى مشكلة خالص .. وده عادى بالنسبة لكل الناس ..
> 
> لاء هجاوبك على سؤالك يا حبيبى ..
> 
> ...




*هذا ما توقعته من حياتك الشخصيه ويعلم المسيح بكلامى 

انت يا مينا لم تصتدم بمشاكل الحياه الماديه لذلك تسلك مسلكك الفكرى 

لم تواجه اى مشكله من المشاكل المصريه التى كلنا نشعر بها وتستخدم منهج فكرى اغلب من يستخدمونه ذو اموال طائله ستعرف قيمة كلامى حينما تصتدم بواقع العمل اكثر واكثر وحبذا لو سيكون مجال عملك حر بمعنى كسبت جنيه هتاكل بجنيه مكسبتش مش هتاكل 

عارف انك ممكن تاخد كلامى على سبيل الهزار ولكن كلامى معك من منطلق انى كنت اتعايش بنفس فكرك ولكن لم ادرس ولم اقرىء عن الفكر العلمانى ولكنى كنت بعيد كل البعد عن حياة التسليم والشركه مع الله فقد فعلت ما لا يمكن ان تتصوره فى الحياه فاانا الان اعمل وعلى عاتقى مبلغ مالى واجب التسديد كل شهر فهو مبلغ ليس بقليل ولكنه كثير جدا ولكن ايام ما كنت اتعايش بنفس فكرك ( مع العلم انى لم ابحث ولا ادرس فى هذا الفكر فقد كنت عايش الحياه بطولها وعرضها كما يقولون ) كنت لا اجد هذا المبلغ المالى المطالب به اول كل شهر وكنت اسعى جيدا  واجتهد جدا فى عملى فقد كنت اتحرك يوميا من بيتى فى حدود الساعه التساعه صباحا واعود فى حدود الساعه الثانيه بعد منتصف الليل وعلى كل هذا التعب وكل هذا المجهود فقد كنت لا اتحصل على الملبغ المالى المطلوب منى شهريا ام الان فالحياه مختلفه فقد سلمت حياتى للمسيح وانا افعل كل ما فى استطاعتى واترك الباقى عليه وهو يدبر لى مطلبى 

تعقتد هل انا حينما كنت اسلك ما يقارب من مسلك فكرك هل انا كنت على خطأ

قد تقول لى من المحتمل حينما كنت تسلك نفس الفكر كنت لا تفعل كل الاشياء بطريقه صحيحه لذلك كان ينقصك بعض الاشياء اقول لك ان حياتى كما هى فما كنت افعله فى الماضى افعله الان لم يتغير شىء كل ما تغير فقط هو انى سلمت حياتى ليسوع وهو الان سر نجاحى وهو وحده سر هذا النجاح وليس انا 

من الممكن ان تاخذ كلامى بعين الهراء ولكن سوف تعرف فى المستقبل قيمة كل كلمه قلتها لك 

تحياتى لشخصك الجميل 
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> مفهومك لم يشوبه أى خطأ ..
> صحيح 100 % ..


 
اذا فكيف تفسر لي هذا الكلام ؟؟


(11احترز من ان تنسى الرب الهك ولا تحفظ وصاياه واحكامه وفرائضه التي انا اوصيك بها اليوم.
12 لئلا اذا اكلت وشبعت وبنيت بيوتا جيّدة وسكنت
13 وكثرت بقرك وغنمك وكثرت لك الفضة والذهب وكثر كل ما لك
14 يرتفع قلبك وتنسى الرب الهك الذي اخرجك من ارض مصر من بيت العبودية.
15 الذي سار بك في القفر العظيم المخوف مكان حيّات محرقة وعقارب وعطش حيث ليس ماء.الذي اخرج لك ماء من صخرة الصوّان
16 الذي اطعمك في البرية المنّ الذي لم يعرفه آباؤك لكي يذلّك ويجربك لكي يحسن اليك في آخرتك.
17 ولئلا تقول في قلبك قوتي وقدرة يدي اصطنعت لي هذه الثروة.
18 بل اذكر الرب الهك انه هو الذي يعطيك قوة لاصطناع الثروة لكي يفي بعهده الذي اقسم به لآبائك كما في هذا اليوم.)
(تثنية 8: 11 - 18)


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (4 يناير 2010)

حسنا عزيزي مينا
لا بأس في تأخير الرد 
عموما انا مثلك في الجزئية التي تتكلم فيها عن انعزالك عن عائلتك فأنا مثلك تماما منعزل جدا واخطط لكل شي وحدي
وبالفعل اتعامل معهم في المناسبات فقط وايضا مثلك افتقد للحب والحنان لربما خطأهم واسلوبهم او أنا ... لا يهم
المهم ادعوك اخي ان تقرأ جيدا ما ذكرتة لك في الردين المطولين السابقين ولترد علي القصص والامور التي ذكرتها لك واختباراتي
عموما انا أيضا كنت في فترة من الفترات مثلك تماما حرمت من الحنان والعطف من صغري ولم احتك بالناس لذلك انا كنت مفتقد للخبرة 
وحدثت عدة امور في حياتي ومؤامرت وخداع من ناس ما ضدي وكانوا اشرار وانا طيب ومتدين ومع ذلك نجحوا هم في صراعهم ضدي لذك أنا ارفض التخاذل والضعف والتواكل مثلك تماما
وبدأ تفكيري يميل لمثل تفكيرك للوجودية وتجنب دور ربنا ولكن اكتشفت ان الامر برمتة خطأ
وانا نحن لدينا اكبر الادوار المهمة والرب لة دور لا يمكن انكارة قط
ورفضت وجهة نظر الكتاب لعده اسباب ولانة لم يتحقق معي افكارة تماما ونهائيا بل الرب الذي تدخل هو وقد ذكرت لك الامر في عدة امثلة وقد تجاهلتها أنت ولم ترد علي اغلب موضوعي
بل لا اخفيك قولا ان كل ما مررت بة وسمح بة الرب لي لانني لم افكر بالمنطق والعقلانية والحكمة والذكاء التي يدعونني لها الرب فقد كنت أظن انة يكفيني أني مؤمن والرب يقوم بكل شي لذلك الرب سمح لي بكل تلك الامور لكي اتعلم الدرس وقد كان.ولعل فشل القانون كما ذكرت لك ايضا وانت لم تعلق علي كلامي - راجع اعلي الموضوع السابق لي-

مثال: انا اريد شي واخر ريد شي متعاكس مع ما أريدة أنا فكيف بعمل قانون الجذب؟
هل يعمل مع من هو أكثر جاذبية؟​


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *هذا ما توقعته من حياتك الشخصيه ويعلم المسيح بكلامى *​
> 
> 
> *انت يا مينا لم تصتدم بمشاكل الحياه الماديه لذلك تسلك مسلكك الفكرى *​
> ...


 
ومين قالك يا مستر مينا أنى مش بعانى من مشاكل اللى بيعانى منها الشاب المصرى ..

هقولك على حاجة بسيطة من اللى بعانى منها ..

يوم ما ظروفى تسمح أنى أروح مصيف مئدرش أعد فى شرم أكتر من تلات أيام لزيادة النفقات .. وبالتالى بكمل المصيف فى مرسى مطرووح عشان العملية تمشى ..

يعنى أنا مش متهنى أوووووووى زى ما أنت فاكر ..

هقولك على حاجة تانية أنا مجربتش رحلات السفارى فى دهب غير مرة واحدة ومش عارفها هتتكرر أمتى تانى ؟؟ ولا يمكن ظروفى متسمحش أنها تتكرر تانى .. 

كل دى مش مشاكل تفتكر ولا أيه ؟؟ ولا تسميها أيه دى ؟؟

هقولك على حاجة تانى قبل الشغل كنت بتعرض لعقاب الحرمان من المصروف .. أعتقد مشكلة دى ؟؟

بس الكلام ده أنتهى بعد أن أصبح لى عملى الخاص بى .. أينعم هوصغيور بس أحسن من بلاش وهنميه .. 

أدينى قولتلك على شوية مشاكل ..

بالمناسبة فى شركة اسمها شركة تمويل للتمويل العقارى بتدى قروض بفايدة 7.5% سنوياً أقل فايدة هتلاقيها ..

مقر الشركة خلف مدينة الأنتاج الأعلامى بمشروع هرم سيتى .. 

ممكن تاخد منهم قرض يظبط مشكلتك دى .. أتمنى أنى أكون ساعدتك ..


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> ومين قالك يا مستر مينا أنى مش بعانى من مشاكل اللى بيعانى منها الشاب المصرى ..
> 
> هقولك على حاجة بسيطة من اللى بعانى منها ..
> 
> ...





*يا مينا شرم ايه ومرسى مطروح ايه اللى بتحكى فيهم انا بحكيلك فى مشاكل حياه عاديه جدا هتاقبلها بعدين لكن تقولى شرم ومرسى مطروح يا راجل نص شباب بلدك كلها مرحتش شرم ولا مرسى مطروح كلها بتبقى اخرها اسكندريه وجمصه تقولى انت شرم ومرسى مطروح 

الشاب المصرى يا مينا بيعانى من مشاكل اكبر بكتييير 
انت دلوقتى وانت شاب بتسافر تصيف وبتروح رحلات سفارى والدنيا لذيذه وعايشها بطولها وعرضها قدام شوف الحياه هتعمل معاك ايه وصدقنى هترجع تانى وسامحنى فى التعبير هترجع تقوله يارب انت بتعمل معايا كدا ليه وهتبتدى تشوف حاجات انت مش شايفها دلوقتى خالص هتبتدى تعرف قيمة اللى الناس بيكلموك عليه دلوقتى وانت مش شايفله قيمه هتبتدى تشوف الدنيا بعين تانيه خالص مختلفه تمام عن المنظور اللى بتشوف بيه الحياه دلوقتى

وانا مقولتلكش انك عايش مستريح اؤى بس قولتلك لما تشتغل وتبقى مسئول عن شى ما انت اللى متكفل تصرف عليه وحتى لو كنت مسئول عن شخصك بس هتعرف قيمة كلامى وصدقنى مش هتعرف دلوقتى خالص 

يا مينا المشاكل اللى انت قولتها دى 
دى مشاكل اولى ابتدائى فى مدرسة الحياه
انا عارف انى طولت جامد 

ربنا معاك
*​


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> اذا فكيف تفسر لي هذا الكلام ؟؟
> 
> 
> (11احترز من ان تنسى الرب الهك ولا تحفظ وصاياه واحكامه وفرائضه التي انا اوصيك بها اليوم.
> ...


 
اةةةةةةةةة

هى الحقيقة أيات جميلة أووووى أوووووى و معزية ..

ولكن سيادتك نسيت موقف الأيات دى موجهة لشعب خرج بقوة الله وبأظهار عجائب الله أمام فرعون فمن حق الله إذن أن يذكرهم بأنه هو السبب بنجاتهم ..

لأنهم بالفعل شعب أسرائيل كان شعب أبله (( أعتذرعن الكلمة )) .. شعب يتأمر عن عجائب الله معه دون أن يصدر من جانبه أى عمل يحتسب له ..

ولكن الأمر سيصبح مختلف لو كانوا خرجوا من مصر بمجهودهم الذاتى .. أى بمحاربة فرعون وهزيمة جنودة بأيدى رجال الشعب ..

حتى بحروب الشعب الأسرائيلى كانوا لمينتصروا إلا بمساعدة الله لهم من خلال الأنبياء ..

مثال النبى الرافع ذراعيه كعلامة الصليب لهم أثناء الحرب لنتصروا وعندما كثر تعبه أسند يديه جانباً على حجرين ..

لكن هذا الكلام لم ينطبق بالنسبة للأنسان الذى يحقق نجاحه بتعبه ومجهوده الشخصى سواء كان مجهوده فكرياً أو بدنياً ..

أننى لدى الكثير من الأمثلة الناجحة وليس من الشرط أقتران نجاحها بالله له كل المجد ..

مثال شعب الصين .. فأنهم يقدسون العمل ويحترمون الأمانة بالعمل كخلق أنسانى ..

أننا دائماً أعتدنا أننا نقرن أى نجاح نحققه لله وربما كان ذلك عادة أو إن لم نفعل بذلك نشعر بالذنب أونشعر كأننا بلا سند أونشعر بالخوف .. فربما هذا هو السبب ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> اةةةةةةةةة
> 
> هى الحقيقة أيات جميلة أووووى أوووووى و معزية ..
> 
> ...


 
مين ممكن يتغير من ذلك الوقت لهذا الوقت الذي نعيش فيه 

الانسان ام الله ؟؟؟

لاحظ ان الله يضع قواعد عامة للبشر (على اقل المؤمنين به ) وليست موجهة بصفة خاصة الى شعب محدد بوقت .

هل ترى النجاح هنا هو عمل الانسان ، ام كما تقول انت (الانسان اهبل ) ولا يستحق النجاح ولكن الله هو معطي النجاح ؟؟؟

هذه صورة ، تبين ان الانسان نجح بدون استحقاق كما تقول .

هل تريد صورة اخرى لانسان فشل بعد ان عمل وخطط كل شيء بذكائه البشري العادي فاذا به يفشل فشلا ذريعا ؟؟؟

انها نفس المعادلة ، ولكن لم يفرق فيها الجهد البشري المبذول ، ولكن وجود او عدم وجود الله في الصورة .

كلامي واضح ام تريد التوضيح بمثال ؟؟


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *يا مينا شرم ايه ومرسى مطروح ايه اللى بتحكى فيهم انا بحكيلك فى مشاكل حياه عاديه جدا هتاقبلها بعدين لكن تقولى شرم ومرسى مطروح يا راجل نص شباب بلدك كلها مرحتش شرم ولا مرسى مطروح كلها بتبقى اخرها اسكندريه وجمصه تقولى انت شرم ومرسى مطروح *​
> 
> *الشاب المصرى يا مينا بيعانى من مشاكل اكبر بكتييير *
> *انت دلوقتى وانت شاب بتسافر تصيف وبتروح رحلات سفارى والدنيا لذيذه وعايشها بطولها وعرضها قدام شوف الحياه هتعمل معاك ايه وصدقنى هترجع تانى وسامحنى فى التعبير هترجع تقوله يارب انت بتعمل معايا كدا ليه وهتبتدى تشوف حاجات انت مش شايفها دلوقتى خالص هتبتدى تعرف قيمة اللى الناس بيكلموك عليه دلوقتى وانت مش شايفله قيمه هتبتدى تشوف الدنيا بعين تانيه خالص مختلفه تمام عن المنظور اللى بتشوف بيه الحياه دلوقتى*​
> ...


 
مينا أنت أخدت كلامى بمفهوم سطحى لكن ما علينا ..

أنا أستحاالة أوجة أى لوم أو عتاب لربنا لأى شئ سلبى ممكن أتعرض له ..

لأن أى موقف أنا به الأن هو نتاج عملى .. وبالتالى فأنا المتحمل المسئولية كاملة وبمفردى كما تعودت دائماً  ..

لا يا حبيبى لا طولت ولا حاجة ..

منورنا ..


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> مين ممكن يتغير من ذلك الوقت لهذا الوقت الذي نعيش فيه
> 
> الانسان ام الله ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
بعد إذن حضرتك ..

أنا وصفت الشعب بأنه أبله وليس أهبل ..

لأنه شعب متمرد دون وجه حق ..

ولم أقل مطلقاً أن الأنسان لا يستحق النجاح بل أقصد تلك الفئة من الناس الممثلة فى بنى أسرائيل لأنهم ليس  من حقهم أن يعترضوا على شئ لأنهم لم يفعلوا شئ ولم يحققوا أى نجاح يذكر على مر تاريخهم 
وأقصد بالنجاح المحقق بفضل أرادتهم المطلقة وليس بفضل مساعدة الله لهم  ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> بعد إذن حضرتك ..
> 
> أنا وصفت الشعب بأنه أبله وليس أهبل ..
> 
> ...


 

طيب اعذرني على اني نقلت كلمتك غلط 

سؤالي الان ، انت ترى ان هذا الشعب لا يستحق النجاح ، ولكن الله اعطاهم الثروة والنجاح (حكمك عليهم غير صحيح ، راجع التاريخ الذي كتبه البشر قبل الكتاب المقدس فهو يشهد لهم ولنجاحاتهم ) ، اذا نجحوا بدون استحقاق ، وفي المقابل نجد اناس آخرين يبذلوا المجهود في الكتاب المقدس ، ولكنهم لم ينجحوا .

اذا هناك شيء في المعادلة غير مجهود الانسان ، وهو وجود الله في المعادلة .

هل كلامي واضح ام هناك اعتراض ام تريد ادلة من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟

خليني اسألك السؤال بصورة اخرى :

هل تعرف ان مصير الانسانية كلها (او مراحل التطور البشري ) لم تطوره (الاختراعات) ولكن طورته ( الاكتشافات ) للقوة الكامنة الموجودة في الكون ؟؟

فما هو الفرق بين ( الاختراع ) و ( الاكتشاف ) ؟؟


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اولاً..
> 
> سأقول كلمة من الانجيل..
> [q-bible]
> ...


 

متشكر لمداخلتك الجميلة دى


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (4 يناير 2010)

*من الواضح ان الكلم بغير ذات جدوي مع صاحب الموضوع 
لقد كتبت سابقا 3 ردود بأدلة واستفسارت وغيرة ولم يتم الرد مع احترامي لصاحب الموضوع ارجو من الاخوة عدم الرد والاكتفاء بما قلناة ولنصلي لصاحب الموضوع او يدعو هو لقانون الجذب عسي ان ينجية وأيانا​*


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *من الواضح ان الكلم بغير ذات جدوي مع صاحب الموضوع ​*
> 
> *لقد كتبت سابقا 3 ردود بأدلة واستفسارت وغيرة ولم يتم الرد مع احترامي لصاحب الموضوع ارجو من الاخوة عدم الرد والاكتفاء بما قلناة ولنصلي لصاحب الموضوع او يدعو هو لقانون الجذب عسي ان ينجية وأيانا*​


 
أنا رديت على كل ردودك بالموضوع ووضحت وجهة نظرى بكل ماأستطعت من سبل ..

ليس معنى أقتناعك بوجهة نظرى أننى لم أرد أو أننى أتغافل عن ردودك الكريمة ..

الجزئية الثانية ..

دعوتك للصلاة لى شئ جميل ولكن إذا كانت بهدف أقتلاعى عن أتهامك لى بأننى من الملحدين ..

فأسمح أن تقل لى من أى نوع أنا من الملحدين ؟؟ لتفيدنى بموقفى الملحد ..

أننى أرفض وبشدة وصفك للكتاب ولمن يقتنع به بالألحاد ..

لأننى لست ملحد أيجابى أى أنفى وجود الله .. 

ولم أكن ملحد سلبى أى لا أعتقد بوجود الله وهذه هما درجتى الألحاد ..

أنا لست من التصنيفين ..

أننى أكرر الله موجود ولكن نجاح الأنسان قاصر على صاحبه فقط ..

من الممكن يكون لله تدخل ولن هذا يعتبر تحت مسمى المعجزة وأيضاً الله لن يتدخل إلا للأشخاص الذين سلموا له حياتهم ..

وأشكرك يا حبيبى على كل كلمة صدرت منك بحقى ..


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (4 يناير 2010)

قانون الجذب:


ان الملحدين عجزوا عن تفسير العالم كلة ماديا وذلك لان الله جل جلالة يظهر نفسة دوما وبكل اطرق والوسائل ولحدوث أمور معجزية واشياء اكبرمن ان نطلق عليها اسم ...صدفة (أنا مثلك لا اؤمن بالصدف)
لذلك هم في حيرة من أمرهم لوجود قوة غيبية واضحة لذلك بما أنهم لا يؤمنون بالله فقاموا بنسب الامر برمتة لشي غيبي أطلقوا علية أسم قانون الجذب
وذلك بأعترافهم انه هناك قوة غيبية تتدخل في أمورهم دوما ولا يريدون الاعتراف بالله فقاموا بذلك الهراء

عموما انت مؤمن بالجد والتعب والانسان و من يصنع مصيرة وأنا معك في هذا
ااختلاف بالقانون الوهمي في كتابك هذا الذي ينفي كل شي ويتناقض مع رؤيتك ان الانسان يصنع مصيرة بنفسة
الكتاب دعوة للضعف والتخاذل والتواكل عكس مبادئك فكيف هذا التناقض؟!



هام جدا:
مينا ... الدين لا يدعو للتواكل وعدم فعل اي شي معتمدين علي ربنا
بل الدين يقول كما أنت تؤمن ان الانسان لة كل الحرية ان يصنع ما يريد وينظم كل أمورة وينجح او يفشل بناء علي ما يفعلة
ولكن...
هناك أوقات معينة يكون للرب حرية التدخل لتعديل بعض الامور في حياتنا لهدف مبارك يريدة لنا ولاننا نعتمد علية لذلك هو يتدخل بقدر ما نسمح لة بة 
نحن لا نعتمد علي الصدف والحظ ربما وجدت الكثير من المؤنين يردد كلام ضعف فظننت ان الدين تخاذل وتكاسل
كلا تماما
دور ربنا في موقف ما من حياتي مثلا:
أنا ارسلت السي في الخاص بي لشخص في شركة وصليت للرب طالبا منة ان يجعل قلب هذا الرجل يميل للاتصال بي واقوم بالمقابلة الشخصية (هنا نطلب ربنا في الاشياء التي لا يمكننا ان نقوم نحن بها فطالما نحن نقدر فالله يتركنا)
وفعلا اتصل الشخص بي وأنا من جهتي ذاكرت وجمعت معلومات عن شركتهم واستعديت جيدا جدا لهم(وهذا دوري فأنا لم لعتمد علي الله وأهمل دوري او اظل لا اعمل اي شي قط)
وفي المقابلة أنا اقوم بدوري والرب أيضا بأن يرشدني الكلمات المناسبة التي اقولها لهذا الشخص والرب ان رأي الخير في الامر يحنن قلبة لقبولي

ارجو ان اكون بسطت الامر لك​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (4 يناير 2010)

انا مثلك تماما منعزل جدا واخطط لكل شي وحدي
المهم ادعوك اخي ان تقرأ جيدا ما ذكرتة لك في الردين المطولين السابقين ولترد علي القصص والامور التي ذكرتها لك واختباراتي
عموما انا أيضا كنت في فترة من الفترات مثلك تماما حرمت من الحنان والعطف من صغري ولم احتك بالناس لذلك انا كنت مفتقد للخبرة 
وحدثت عدة امور في حياتي ومؤامرت وخداع من ناس ما ضدي وكانوا اشرار وانا طيب ومتدين ومع ذلك نجحوا هم في صراعهم ضدي لذك أنا ارفض التخاذل والضعف والتواكل مثلك تماما
وبدأ تفكيري يميل لمثل تفكيرك للوجودية وتجنب دور ربنا ولكن اكتشفت ان الامر برمتة خطأ
وانا نحن لدينا اكبر الادوار المهمة والرب لة دور لا يمكن انكارة قط
ورفضت وجهة نظر الكتاب لعده اسباب ولانة لم يتحقق معي افكارة تماما ونهائيا بل الرب الذي تدخل هو وقد ذكرت لك الامر في عدة امثلة وقد تجاهلتها أنت ولم ترد علي اغلب موضوعي
بل لا اخفيك قولا ان كل ما مررت بة وسمح بة الرب لي لانني لم افكر بالمنطق والعقلانية والحكمة والذكاء التي يدعونني لها الرب فقد كنت أظن انة يكفيني أني مؤمن والرب يقوم بكل شي لذلك الرب سمح لي بكل تلك الامور لكي اتعلم الدرس وقد كان.ولعل فشل القانون كما ذكرت لك ايضا وانت لم تعلق علي كلامي - راجع اعلي الموضوع السابق لي-

مثال: انا اريد شي واخر ريد شي متعاكس مع ما أريدة أنا فكيف بعمل قانون الجذب؟
هل يعمل مع من هو أكثر جاذبية؟​


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> طيب اعذرني على اني نقلت كلمتك غلط
> 
> سؤالي الان ، انت ترى ان هذا الشعب لا يستحق النجاح ، ولكن الله اعطاهم الثروة والنجاح (حكمك عليهم غير صحيح ، راجع التاريخ الذي كتبه البشر قبل الكتاب المقدس فهو يشهد لهم ولنجاحاتهم ) ، اذا نجحوا بدون استحقاق ، وفي المقابل نجد اناس آخرين يبذلوا المجهود في الكتاب المقدس ، ولكنهم لم ينجحوا .
> 
> ...


 
أستاذى العزيز أنا لم أغلق أذنى لك .. ولك مطلق الحرية بتكلمة النقاش أو لا ..

وأكررها ثانية أننى لم أتناقش مطلقاً بعد ذلك بموضوع ذات مدلول دينى حفاظاً على علاقتى بأخواتى هنا ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> أستاذى العزيز أنا لم أغلق أذنى لك .. ولك مطلق الحرية بتكلمة النقاش أو لا ..
> 
> وأكررها ثانية أننى لم أتناقش مطلقاً بعد ذلك بموضوع ذات مدلول دينى حفاظاً على علاقتى بأخواتى هنا ..


 
ما علاقة اقتباس كلامي بالرد المكتوب تحته


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> ما علاقة اقتباس كلامي بالرد المكتوب تحته


 
علاقته هى ماتحمله صفحات البروفايلات من كلام يخصنى ..

وأنا أيضاً أعشق النظام وبالتالى كتبته بعد المشاركة وليس بوسطها ..


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *مينا انا كنت معاك فى الاول بس واضح انى فهمتك غلط*
> 
> *وليه ماتعتبرش حياتك مع ربنا جزء من النجاح نفسه انى نجحت فى علاقتى بالهى وكون ده مش موجود فده نفسه فشل وبيقلل من النجاح لانك بــردك عليا جزئته ومش هى دى العلاقة بنا وبين ربنا ومين قلك ان قصدنا مصلحة لكن هى جزء من نجاحى فى حياتى وبيتبنى عليها نجاحى الكامل*


 
أختى جيلان ..

سواء كنتى تؤيدينى الرأى أو تخالفينى فأنا أحتفظ لكِ بقدر كبير من الأحترااااااام والمحبة ..

ولكِ الحق فى أن تعتنقى بما تقتنعى من أفكار ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> علاقته هى ماتحمله صفحات البروفايلات من كلام يخصنى ..
> 
> وأنا أيضاً أعشق النظام وبالتالى كتبته بعد المشاركة وليس بوسطها ..


 

انا مالي ومال البروفايلات ؟؟
هل معني كلامك ان اسكت ؟؟ 
لماذا لا تكون محدد وواضح وصريح ؟؟


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> انا مالي ومال البروفايلات ؟؟
> هل معني كلامك ان اسكت ؟؟
> لماذا لا تكون محدد وواضح وصريح ؟؟


 
لا يا فندم اتفضل سيادتك كمل ..

أننى لم أقصد ذلك جهراً أو ضمنياً ..

بل أننى أردت توضيح جزئية من الممكن أن تكون عالقة بذهن حضرتك عنى ..

أعتقد من أبسط حقوقى توضيح ماهية شخصيتى الحقيقية ..

أتفضل يا فندم كمل ..

أنا مُنصت لحضرتك ..

وأنا أستحااالة هطلب من حضرتك السكوت لأنى مش قليل الذوء ومتعودتش على كده  ..

منتظر أستكمال حوارك ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

طيب يا عزيزي ، انا كتبت كلام، هل قرأته ،وما هو ردك عليه ؟؟؟


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> طيب يا عزيزي ، انا كتبت كلام، هل قرأته ،وما هو ردك عليه ؟؟؟


 
يا فندم أنا أخر رد لى على حضرتك كان بردى رقم 72 ..

ومفيش كلام لحضرتك مكتوب تانى ..

فين كلامك الجديد أوتعليقكك على أخر رد لى ؟؟

أنا مش شايف حاجة ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said قال:


> يا فندم أنا أخر رد لى على حضرتك كان بردى رقم 72 ..
> 
> ومفيش كلام لحضرتك مكتوب تانى ..
> 
> ...


 
انا آسف ، لم اقرأ ان ردك كان داخل صندوق الاقتباس 

تقول 




> طبعاً عارف الفرق ..
> 
> الأختراع هو أيجاد الشئ من العدم أو أسخدام مجموعة من الأشياء للوصول إليه ..
> 
> ...


 
اولا : انا لم اقصد بالاكتشافات ان ما صنعه الله اثر اكثر مما اخترعناه .

انا اقصد ان الاكتشاف لم يكن نتيجة بذل مجهود مثل الاختراع .
الاكتشاف هو انفتاح بصيرة للانسان فيرى اشياء موجودة بالفعل لم يراها غيره ، لم يزعم احد المكتشفين انه قضى عمره لكي يكتشف .
ولكن يبقى الاكتشاف هو  (عمل الله في الانسان ) .

وهذا دليل كلامي الاول ، ان النجاح لا يعني ان تركن الى الهدوء والسكون ، ولكن المعادلة ليست كلها مجهود الانسان ، لان التاريخ والحقائق والكتاب المقدس يقول :

هناك اناس لم يتعبوا وكانوا ناجحين ، وهناك ناس تعبوا ولم ينجحوا 
لان الطرف الاهم في هذه المعادلة هو الله ، كمايقول الكتاب المقدس :

(بركة الرب هي تغني ولا يزيد معها تعبا.)
(امثال 10: 22)

حاول يا عزيزي ، ان تعطي وقتا لقراءة الكتاب المقدس كما اعطيت وقتا لكتاب (السر ) فالحقيقة ان الكتاب المقدس هو الذي به ( السر المخفي ) الذي لم يعرفه الا الذين قرأوه واخذوه على انه كلمة الله الحية لهم وليس لمعرفة التاريخ فقط .

الرب معك .


----------



## وليم تل (5 يناير 2010)

اخى الحبيب مينا
دعوتنى لمشاركتكم الحوار وهذا شرف لى رغم اجهادى من عمل مضنى
ولكننى سأحاول احتراما لرغبتك ان اوضح مفهومى الشخصى والرد ايضا على مفهومك قدر استطاعتى
خاصة واننى قد وجدت من الحوارات السابقة منحنى منجذب لانفراد عقل بشرى يمجد نفسة بعيدا عن خالقه
ومن يقرأ سيرة الدكتور مصطفى محمود سيفهم مقصدى بالاحادية البشرية رغم كونها كائن ضعيف جدا وابسط دليل
كلما اكتشف الانسان دواء لعظيم داء يظهر له الرب ما هو اعظم واخطر وهكذا تمر الحياة دواليك بين عظمة الخالق
وضعف واستكبار المخلوق متباهيا بعقلة الخارق وبفيروس تافة يخر ساجدا طالبا معونة ربة
مقدمة :
    لقد خلق الرب ادم من طين ولرحمتة خلق له حواء من ضلعة الايسر لتكون معينا لة فى الحياة ولهذا ايضا حكمتة
فلم يخلقها من رأسة حتى لا تسودة وليس من احدى ارجلة حتى لا يسودها وانزل عليهم الامر الالاهى بعدم الاكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر وهو يعلم بطبيعتهم البشرية التى خلقهم بها انهما سيعصيان امرة بأغواء شيطانى لحواء ومنها لادم رغم هذا كان عقابة عادلا ورحوما بطردهم فقط من الجنة ليواجهوا الحياة بمشقاتها من خير وشر وترك لهم الارادة الحرة فى اسلوب حياتهم ورغم هذا لم يترك نسلهم هباءا فى الحياة بلا اعانة الاهية تسير لهم حياتهم وترسم لهم 
مسيرتهم فى الحياة وارسل لهم الانبياء لهدايتهم للنهج المستقيم وانزل عليهم غضبهم كأب حانى ولم يرتدعوا واصبحت اللعنة تلاحقهم فى كل مكان وزمان ولكن الرب الاب الحنون بوداعتة لم تهون علية رعيتة وهنا كان الفداء العظيم بتجسدة فى مريم العذراء حتى يكون ذبيحة يفتدى بيها بنى البشر ويسحق رأس الحية من اجلهم
من هنا اقول ان الرب هو البداية والنهاية ومن غيرة لا نكون

*الحظ + النصيب + القضاء و القدر*

فى اعتقادى ان الثلاثة مرادفات لمعنى واحد وهو فشل لمنهج بشرى لم يضع امامة تعاليم الرب نبراسا فى حياتة
نستخدمها دائما كتغطية لاخطائنا او اخطاء غيرنا من البشر والتى لولاها كنا لم نسمع تلك المرادفات

*الحظ +*
*
+ طالب لم يذاكر طوال العام فكانت النتيجة الرسوب فيقول حظى عاثر
+ واخر نفس الشىء ولكن لدية مقدرة على الغش او التنشين فنجح فيقال حظة حلو ولكنة لا يدرى ان حياة الغش ليست دائمة وسيقع يوما لا محالة
+ اثنان يتقدمان لوظيفة احدهما الافضل ولكنة يرفض فيقال حظة عاثر
   والاخر الاقل لدية واسطة فيقبل فهذا ليس بحظة وانما بخططططا من توسط ومن قبل الوسطة والسبب ليس الحظ ولكن البعد عن تعاليم الرب وهذا ايضا لن يكون دائم 
+ انسان يدخل فى مراهنات ومسابقات احيانا ينجح فيقال حظ ولكن فى النهاية تكو الخسارة اكثر ايلاما من المكسب

** النصيب +

+ انسان يختار شريكة حياتة معتمدا على مواصفات خاصة ظاهرية وليست جوهرية وتفشل تلك الزيجة ويرميها على النصيب وليس على اختيارة الخاطىء
+انسان يضارب بأموالة فى البورصة املا فى الربح السريع فيخسر كل ما يملك
ويلقية ايضا على الحظ والنصيب
+ اخر يوافق بوظيفة ذات مرتب باهر ولكن يشوبها الريب فيضيع معها ويرمى ما حدث على النصيب
**
** القضاء و القدر +

+ انسان ملتزم يسير على الرصيف واذا بسيارة تقتحم الرصيف بسبب سائق ارعن 
 لا يحترم اداب القيادة ونقول قضاء وقدر
+ شاب يعشق السباحة ولكنة يدخل للغريق دون ان يتقى دوامات مائية او مقدرتة البشرية على المقاومة فيغرق ويقال قضاء وقدر
+انسان يسير فى الطريق وامرأة مستهترة ترمى انبوبة البوتاجاز الفارغة للبائع 
كسلا منها فتسقط على رأس المسكين محطمة اياها ويقال قضاء وقدر
**
مما سبق يدل ان المرادفات الثلاثة هى نتاج اخطاء بشرية سواء اخطاء منا او اخطاء من غيرنا والسبب هو غياب الوعى الدينى والاخلاقى وسوء التربية سواء فى المنزل او المدرسة حتى من لا يؤمنون بوجود الله لكنهم يؤمنون بواجباتهم وحقوقهم فى الحياة تجاة الاخرين قبل تجاة انفسهم

الصدفة +

+ فقد اقابل صديق طفولة لم اقابلة منذ زمن طويل فتكون افضل من خير ميعاد وقد تكون خيرا او شرا فهذا نابع من تصرفاتنا
+ انسانة اراها واعجب بها وقد احبها وقد تكون شريكة لحياتى وقد يكون هذا خيرا او شرا فهو ايضا نابعا من تصرفاتى
**
اذا كل ما سبق هو نتاج تصرف بشرى بحت نابع من تربية دينية ومجتمعية واسرية وتعليمية وتاثيرها علينا وعلى افعالنا وبالتالى فى النهاية وجب الا نلوم غير انفسنا وعلية يكون الحساب اما الابدية او لهيب نار جهنم 

بعد ما سردتة اخى الحبيب اسمح لى ان ارد على مفهومك لكل مرادف

**الحظ*

*(( بمفهومى الأن بعد أن قرأت عنه الكثير وقضيت الكثير من الوقت فى التفكير فيه )) ..*

*الحظ هو ألتقاء الفرصة المناسبة مع سابق الأستعداد لها ..*

الحظ مغامرة فى الغالب قد تنجح او تفشل واليقين انة غير دائم

*عند الأستعداد لمتطلبات سوق العمل والأستمرار بتطوير الذات وبعد ذلك تواجد الوظيفة المناسبة لأمكانياتى أنه هو ذلك الحظ ..*

وقد يتحقق لك كل ذلك ولكن بفعل الواسطة تتلاشى كل امكانياتك لغياب الوعى الدينى عند اخرين

*إطلاقاً لم يكن معنى الحظ إتخاذ الفرصة بدون أستحقاق ..*

ليس شرطا ان تحصل على فرصة وانت لا تستحقها فهناك الكثير فى من يحصلوا على فرص لا يستحقونها
ولكن هناك عين الرب ساهرة ان لم تحصل عليها فى الحياة فبالقطع ستنالها فى الابدية طالما فعلت كل ما فى وسعك من عرق وجهد ولم تتكاسل وكان الشيطان اقوى بأفعالة نتاج الاخرين


*النصيب*

*: لا يوجد له أساس مُسبق لكل أنسان .. *


*الله له كل المجد لم يحدد مطلقاً لأى منا طريقه أو دوره بالحياة ..*

بالعكس رب المجد اعطانا الكتاب المقدس بتعاليمة نبراسا لحياتنا اذا طبقنا تلك التعاليم فعليا وليس ظاهريا
لن نجد مرادفا لكلمة حظ او نصيب وهذا بالقطع مع الطبيعة البشرية الامرة بالسوء شىء صعب
وبالتالى على كل منا ان يبدأ بنفسة اولا املا فى تغيير الاخرين

*بل أننا من نقوم باختيار أدوارنا أياً كانت أدوار شخصيات إيجابية أو سلبية ..*

*خلقنا متساويين بكل شئ ولكن بصور متنوعة فى المساواة وخلق للكل إرادة حرة ليستغلها كل منا كما يشاء .. *


*بمعنى أن كل انسان يحدد نصيبه بنفسه ولم تفرض عليه شئ ..*

بالقطع ايجابياتنا او سلبياتنا هى سبب ما يحدث لنا فى الحياة ورغم ان الرب جعلنا مخيرون ولكنة اعطانا المنهج
والنبراس الذى نسير على هداة فاذا اتبعناة كان النجاح اما اذا حدنا عنة فهو الفشل الحقيقى لابديتنا قبل حياتنا
 

*لا يوجد نصيب مكتوب أو محتوم علينا .. كما بثقافات أخرى بمجتمعنا العربى .. *

كل شىء مكتوب ومعلوم من قبل الرب اخى الحبيب من قبل ان نولد 
 
*توضيح : حياتك كالورقة البيضا وأنت الفنان المخطط لها بريشتك .. خطط كما تشاء وكما تريد صح أو خطأ ..*

بالقطع اخى الحبيب وتخطيطك لحياتك سيكون بعقلك ومجهودك على اسس ثابتة وهى تعاليم الرب
فاذا سرت على منهجها كان النجاح اما ان حدت عنها ولو حدث نجاح سيعقبة فشل بالقطع مؤلم


*ولكن أحذر أنت المسئول عن كل خطوة لأنك كائن حر الأرادة وستحاسب على كل شئ ..*

بالقطع ستحاسب ان اجلا او عاجلا حتى لو نلت الدنيا وانت غير مستحق فلن تنول الابدية

*القضاء و القدر ..*


*أننى لا أعترف بمدى مصداقية القضاء و القدر إلا أذا تم أداء دورنا البشرى على أكمل وجه ..*

وهذا الدور نابع من تعاليم دينية واخلاقية ومجتمعية واسرية وتعليمية

*مثال : حادثة ع الطريق كما نشاهدها من حين لأخر .. القضاء والقدر الصحيح لم ينطبق على تلك الحادثة إلا بعد توافر تلك الشروط ..*


*1- توافر قواعد السلامة العامة بالطرق .. *
*2- أستخدام السيارات المناسبة و الأدمية ..*
*3- توافر الجهات المسئولة عن تنظيم حركة الطرق ..*


*إن لم تتوافر تلك الشروط فإن أى وفيات لم تكن تحت مسمى القضاء والقدر بل القتل المُقنع للأبرياء ..*

*ولكننا نستخدم اللفظة السهلة التى تريح ضمائرنا ..*

وهذا اتفق معك فية وقد ذكرتة سابقا

*الصدفة*


*: لم تكن اللفظة التى تحرك وتغير مجرى حياتنا فجأة أو بغير مما كنا نتوقع ..*

بالقطع هناك صدفة وقد تكون افضل من اى ميعاد


*لم يكن قد خُلق الكون صدفة .. ولم يخطأ أدم صدفة .. ولم يقتل قايين أخوه صدفة .. ولم تحدث حرب صدفة ..*

اخى الحبيب ليس هناك وجة مقارنة بصدفة بشرية وبخلق الكون فهو نتاج حكمة ربانية
اما ما فعلة قايين وما يحدث من حروب هى اخطاء بشرية طامعة ليس دخل لها هى الاخرى بالصدفة


*كل شئ يحدث نحن نفكر فيه .. وأننا بالفعل نحوله لواقع ملموس وبعد فترى يبقى ذكرى ..*

حقيقى اننا نستطيع ان نحول افكارنا الى واقع ملموس بأرادة حرة وعزيمة وجهد وعرق وعلى اساس دينى ايضا
اما اذا تحول لذكرى فهو بالقطع راجع لفشل منا
 
*ربما بعض منا يجهل بمعرفة أن ما نفكر به سيتحقق بلا شك ..*


*يفضل أن نفكر بأفكار إيجابية دائماً حتى تكون محطات حياتنا سعيدة بدون ألم ..*


*أحذر و أن تفكر فيما تكره لأن ما تفكر فيه هو ما سيتحقق لك ..*


*وبالتالى ستكون صدفك لا تحسد عليها ..*


*مثال : لو فكرت بأمنية إيجابية بالفعل ستظهر عوامل إيجابية كثير تساعدك فى تحقيقها ..*


*كثيراً ما فكرت بأشخاص و أنا ببلد غير البلد وبفرح بلقائهم جداً .. بالأمانة هذه ليست صدف ..*


*ولو فكرت بشئ سلبى متخوف من شئ بمستقبلك ستجده أمامك دائماً ..*



*أى نجااااااااااااااااااااح يحققه الأنسان بحياته فهو المسئول عنه ويستحقه بالفعل لأن بذل الجهد بتحقيقه ..*


*الله لم يهب لأحد النجاح دون أستحقاق لأنه أله عادل جداً ولم يتساوى المجتهد مع الفاشل ..*

حقا اخى الحبيب فالرب لا يضيع اجر انسان تعب واجتهد وفعل كل ما فى مقدرتة ولم يتكاسل او يتوانى وان لم يجازية فى الحياة الدنيا فبالقطع سيجازية فى الحياة الاخرة
ومن الممكن ان يهب الرب الاشرار الثراء الفاحش عكس ما يهب الابرار ولكن الاشرار موضعهم معروف بينما الابرار
مكانهم الابدية فى حضن رب المجد وجميع قديسينا وشهدائنا الابرار
وارجو قبول اعتذارى على الاطالة خاصة وانى مش مجمع خالص ههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 يناير 2010)

اسمحلى يا استاذ مينا اعلق على كلامك



mena magdy said قال:


> ولكن سيادتك نسيت موقف الأيات دى موجهة لشعب خرج بقوة الله وبأظهار عجائب الله أمام فرعون فمن حق الله إذن أن يذكرهم بأنه هو السبب بنجاتهم ..
> 
> لأنهم بالفعل شعب أسرائيل كان شعب أبله (( أعتذرعن الكلمة )) .. شعب يتأمر عن عجائب الله معه دون أن يصدر من جانبه أى عمل يحتسب له ..
> 
> ولكن الأمر سيصبح مختلف لو كانوا خرجوا من مصر بمجهودهم الذاتى .. أى بمحاربة فرعون وهزيمة جنودة بأيدى رجال الشعب ....


 
هل تعرف ان هذا الشعب الاسرائيلى الابله .. هو رمز للانسان .. يعنى انت وانا وكل واحد هو شعب اسرائيل
عندما نطلب الحرية .. او الفلوس او النجاح او .... نسأل ربنا 
وعنما ننال هذة الطلبات ... نعبد اله غيره ( كمبيوتر وتلفزيون ومعاشرات ردية و خطية محببة و ....)

فالشعب الاسرائيلى الغليظ الرقبة .. هو انا وانت .. نفتكره لما نحتاجه ويضيق بنا الحال .. زى ما موجود فى اسفار الملوك والقضاة واخبار الايام .. ولما ينقضى الحال .. نقول ده كان من نفسنا وبمجهود تعبنا

ملحوظة جانبية .. لم يكن الشعب الاسرائيلى قادر على التحرر .. الا بيد الله .. لان فرعون كان بيقتل كل ذكر يتولد .. وموسى قد نجى بمعجزة



mena magdy said قال:


> مثال شعب الصين .. فأنهم يقدسون العمل ويحترمون الأمانة بالعمل كخلق أنسانى ..
> 
> أننا دائماً أعتدنا أننا نقرن أى نجاح نحققه لله وربما كان ذلك عادة أو إن لم نفعل بذلك نشعر بالذنب أونشعر كأننا بلا سند أونشعر بالخوف .. فربما هذا هو السبب ..


 
هذا واقع .. بص ارميا قال ايه
*Jer 12:1 ​*​​أَبَرُّ أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ مِنْ أَنْ أُخَاصِمَكَ. لكِنْ أُكَلِّمُكَ مِنْ جِهَةِ أَحْكَامِكَ: لِمَاذَا تَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُ الأَشْرَارِ؟ اِطْمَأَنَّ كُلُّ الْغَادِرِينَ غَدْرًا! ​

اللى عايز اقوله ان اى انتصار من غير طلب الله .. ممكن يحصل .. ولكن هدفنا هو ان نضع الله امامنا حتى فى العمل
ليس معنى ذلك ان نرمى الشغل ومنشتغلش مثلا .. ونقول الله يدبر .. الله هو مساعد للى يطلبه..

*سلامى ليك يا اخى*​


----------

